# [OT] Der Linux-Hype ;)

## toskala

Mod edit: Habe mir erlaubt, diesen Thread aus einem anderen Thread abzuspalten. Die folgenden Posts beziehen sich auf dieses Post hier.

amne

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (harte worte) - ich hasse den derzeitigen linux-hype... 
> 
> 

 

endlich sagts mal wer  :Smile:   dem schließ ich mal einfach nur an

----------

## ralph

Da frage ich mich nur, was das hier mit dem Linux Hype zu tun hat? Vielleicht wäre es ohne den kein Linux, sondern meinetwegen ein Windows Server geworden. Aber auch bei letzterem sollte man wissen was man tut, sonst geht es halt in die Hose, wie man ja zu genüge beobachten kann.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> gruss
> 
> rootshell
> ...

 

Goil, ich glaube, als ich so alt war, lieft sowas wie make noch nicht und der KErnel auch nur mehr halbherzig, aber es gab schon vt220 am AIX Cluster   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Decker

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   
> 
> (harte worte) - ich hasse den derzeitigen linux-hype... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ähmm...räusper.... Hier muss ich leider widersprechen. 

Dank dem Hype, wird Linux gerade sehr aktiv (schnell) weiterentwickelt. Und das muss es, um auf dem Desktop nicht ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. Schließlich braucht es eine gute Desktop-Alternative, um sich aus den Klauen von M$ zu befreien. Die Revolution findet hier statt, nicht im Server-Bereich.

Wenn euch das nicht gefällt, weil plötzlich jeder denkt er könne Linux, gibt's für euch mit xBSD hervorragende Alternativen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

massiv off-topic jetz  :Smile: 

 *Decker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dank dem Hype, wird Linux gerade sehr aktiv (schnell) weiterentwickelt. Und das muss es, um auf dem Desktop nicht ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. 
> 
> 

 

mich interessiert der desktop markt für meine bedürfnisse eher zweitrangig. aber das ist gar nicht der punkt.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schließlich braucht es eine gute Desktop-Alternative, um sich aus den Klauen von M$ zu befreien. Die Revolution findet hier statt, nicht im Server-Bereich.
> 
> 

 

eine revolution, nunja, prinzipiell finde ich es "positiv" dass linux sich gut entwickelt. ich sehe halt einfach einen falschen trend.

der trend ist derzeit, möglichst simpel, möglichst einfach, zu werden.

es werden genau die dinge geopfert, welche die überlegenheit von linux ausmachen.

so jemand eben nicht nachdenken möchte, soll die person doch bei windows bleiben. ich sehe für die linux-gemeinde keinen mehrwert durch erhöhung des dau-counts.

der fortschritt für die benutzbarkeit, die fortschritte im desktop bereich sind günstige nebeneffekte, die eben passieren. nicht sinnig ist, meines erachtens nach, der zwingende ausbau auf desktop-rechner um damit möglichst schnell "ms dominanz" zu verringern um jeden preis.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn euch das nicht gefällt, weil plötzlich jeder denkt er könne Linux, gibt's für euch mit xBSD hervorragende Alternativen  

 

ja, weil eben jetzt jeder denkt "er könne linux" erlebe ich jeden tag wieder einen neuen helden der arbeit, der mir das leben schwer macht. es gibt genügend leute die eben denken "sie könnten windows" weil es ist ja "nur eben clicken", diese art bringt mir derbe mehr-arbeit ein auf die ich nicht unbedingt scharf bin. 

genau dieser entwicklung sollte man entgegenwirken indem man den user über längere zeit zu "echtem wissen" hinführt, was computer angeht, und nicht die volksverdummung fördert indem man jedes problemchen hinter einem button versteckt.

wenn man dies nicht tut, endet linux irgendwann genau da wo windows jetzt auch ist, ein os das man "ganz leicht installieren kann" und man jede menge völlig unbeholfene user hat.

versteh das jetzt nicht falsch. ich liebe linux, ich installiere linux auf vielen clients von bekannten etc. und bin verfechter von linux auf dem desktop in firmen. _aber_ nicht um jeden preis.

nicht um den preis den user genauso "dumm" zu halten wie er unter windows ist.

cheerios

toskala

----------

## tacki

aber ist das nicht das schöne dass man mit linux machen kann was man will? linux hat das potential zum 'universal'-betriebssystem für power-user, anfänger, programmierer, rumspieler.. im grunde kann man linux für jeden user anpassen, das ist doch die stärke von linux.

----------

## toskala

ja, schon. nur ich habe ja immernoch die hoffnung die menge an wissen unter den usern (subtil) zu erhöhen. und da scheint mir linux besser geeignet als windows.

----------

## tacki

vergleich es mit nem auto: ich bin froh mein auto nicht bis ins letzte detail kennen zu müssen. mir reicht es wenn ich reifen wechseln, öl wechseln, wasser nachfüllen usw kann. ich muss/will/kann nicht alles über das wissen was ich verwende. für mich muss die karre eigentlich nur mit geringem aufwand möglichst immer fahrbereit sein.

für viele user wird es im bezug auf linux ähnlich sein.

----------

## Decker

Ist zwar jetzt offtopic....Aber das macht in diesem Fall wohl nichts, da das topic wohl zu Ende diskutiert wurde, sofern Freetimer verstanden hat, was die poster versucht haben ihm zu sagen.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der trend ist derzeit, möglichst simpel, möglichst einfach, zu werden
> 
> 

 

Gerade darum geht es ja. Um information-hiding. Bei der Informationsflut muss der Mensch doch irgendwie filtern, sonst wird das zu viel. Computer wurden entwickelt, um das Leben zu erleichtern. Und nicht etwa, damit man noch etwas hat, mit dem man sich rumschlagen muss. Sie "sind" Werkzeuge, keine Beschäftigungstherapie. Am ende soll's doch wie in Star Trek sein. "Computer: Eine Tasse Earl Grey, heiss"

Was hinter den Kulissen passiert ist dabei völlig uninteressant für den "dummen" User.

Stell dir mal vor, du müsstest wissen, wie die ganzen Lebensmittel und sonstige Dinge hergestellt werden, oder wie Strom erzeugt wird, nur um sie konsumieren zu können. Da kann der Atomphysiker kommen, und sagen, dass du "dumm" bist, nur weil du Strom willst, aber dich nicht dafür interessierst, wie er erzeugt wird.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ich liebe linux, ich installiere linux auf vielen clients von bekannten etc.
> 
> 

 

Aus deren sicht, installierst du nicht Linux, sondern "ein" Betriebssystem.

Ich hoffe, du verstehst jetzt, was ich meine. Natürlich gibt es dann noch, die andere Seite der Programmierer, und Administratoren, die sich mit der Materie wirklich auseinander setzen. Das sind aber im Vgl. zu den Usern, die wenigsten.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> erlebe ich jeden tag wieder einen neuen helden der arbeit, der mir das leben schwer macht
> 
> 

 

Hmm...bist wohl auch Admin. Meinst du nicht, dass es u.a. dazugehört mit sowas lässig umzugehen. Schonmal erlebt, dass ein Dr. XYZ nichtmal den Einschaltknopf findet, wenn man ihm ein neues Gehäuse hinstellt, dann aber wenns läuft, derselbe Dr. zeigt, wie herausragend die Arbeit in seinem Fachgebiet ist, die er verrichtet?

Das Ganze wird mir nun etwas zu philosophisch, deswegen hör' ich mal damit auf. Ich hoffe, dir auch mal die andere Seite gezeigt zu haben, damit du etwas gnädiger mit den "Dummen" umgehst.

Um zum Topic zurückzukehren: Ich halte es dennoch falsch, dass jetzt plötzlich jeder, der sich nen eigenen root-server (ist ja gerade in Mode) leisten kann, einfach so mal irgendwas installiert, ohne Ahnung zu haben, so dass dieser server dann zu einer neuen Spam/Malware-Schleuder mutiert.

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich muss sagen, ich finde diesen Thread sehr interessant, da ich dadurch viele neue Sichtweisen kennengelernt habe.

Bitte führt ihn weiter     :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

also meine sichtweise ist folgende:

ich habe nicht das bedürfnis danach, dass linux windows auf dem desktop ersetzt.

das ist mir absolut egal.

derzeitige folge dieser entwicklung ist z.b. die unsägliche schlammschlacht SCO vs. IBM bzw.

einige leute wollen halt mit linux (GPL !!) vieeel geld verdienen.

kein entwickler, der (für lau) an einem open source project beteiligt ist sieht jemals etwas von dem geld, das firmen wie suse, IBM, ... mit z.b. meinem code verdienen.

klar, auch firmen bringen code ein, ich weiss das.

linux wurde aber gross durch gemeinschaftliche, unbezahlte arbeit - sei es im universitären oder privaten bereich.

es ist mir also völlig egal, ob linux im desktop bereich oder sonstwo kommerziell erfolgreich ist,

oder windows verdrängt oder sonstwas...

2te folge dieser entwicklung ist die derzeitige überschwemmung der linux foren mit leuten, die aus dem windows bereich kommen ( -- dagegen ist nichts zu sagen -- ), die aber dann eine sonderbare mentalität an den tag legen: relativ forsches auftreten, das fordern einer vollständigen problemlösung innerhalb einer stunde und charakteristische postings lt. unterer liste...

dank??? fehlanzeige...

eigeninitiative (Manual, Howto, Readme)??? fehlanzeige...

für meinen geschmack macht sich -allgemein in foren- in letzter zeit dieses oben beschriebene verhalten relativ breit...

das gentoo forum ist hier glücklicherweise eine ausnahme

ich habe dennoch mittlerweile eine liste von kriterien, die ein posting automatisch auf meine persönliche ignore-liste setzen:

 konsequentes ignorieren jeglicher rechtschreibung (ausser gross/klein, hihi  :Wink:  )

 "schlampig" durchdacht und geschriebenes posting

 verwenden von haXXoR und ähnlichen pseudo-hacker-kleinkind schreibweisen...

 fragen, die sich durch RTFM beantworten lassen

 verwendung des begriffs "funzen" in jeglicher schreibweise...

 das posten von ~+ 30 lines code. - ICH les mir das nicht alles durch...

 fragen, die darauf hindeuten, dass man sich selbst keine 2 sekunden mit dem problem beschäftigt hat - demgegenüber aber von anderen erwartet, innerhalb von 10 min. das problem gelöst zu bekommen

trotzdem - super thread....

schönen abend noch

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe dennoch mittlerweile eine liste von kriterien, die ein posting automatisch auf meine persönliche ignore-liste setzen:
> 
>  konsequentes ignorieren jeglicher rechtschreibung (ausser gross/klein, hihi  )
> ...

 

Ich finde ja, das sollte als sticky über das Forum, nach dem Motto, so stellen sie sicher, dass ihre Frage nicht beantwortet wird.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

Nachdem ich hier schon ab- und rumgespalten habe muss ich auch ein bisschen OT-mitsenfen:

Den Hype finde ich schon in Ordnung und langfristig wird er zum Wohle aller beitragen (mehr Applikationen, bessere Akzeptanz, bla). Die damit verbundenen Fragen der Windowsumsteiger mögen öfters "blöd" sein, ihre Problembeschreibungen vage und noch dazu schon in 10 Dokumentationen beschrieben - das ist Teil des Umstiegs. Wenn ich mir manchmal bei Bekannten ansehe, wie unsystematisch Windows-Probleme gelöst werden (und das obwohl es die Knowledge Database gäbe), wundert mich das nicht.

Mit der Zeit kommt man dann schon drauf, dass es wunderbare Dokumentationen gibt, in der Zwischenzeit werden halt noch einige mal die selben URLs gepostet werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

häem,

nu mal sachte und mit toleranz, Es gibt m.E. verschiedene ebenen auf denen diskutiert wird:

DER UMSTEIGER, wie ich es bin, hobbylinuxer, die technisch interessiert sind, aus welchen gründen auch immer und ein gutes forum zu schätzen wissen . Keine ahnung, aber abenteuerlustig und mit einer (hohen) frustrationstolleranz versehen.

DER PROFI, im schnitt unter 30 jahre alt, kennt alles, weiß alles, nur nicht so im detail, stellt gute fragen mit antwortmöglichkeit und kennt DOS 3.2 nicht.

DER ADMIN, gut ausgebildet, innovativ, vorwärtsstrebend, am beruf und dessen möglichkeiten interessiert, vermeidet möglichen arbeitsstreß mit seinen "internen kunden". 

DER STREBSAME ADMIN, so wie oben, aber streßlustig, wegen ruhm, ehre und geld, was übrigens nicht verwerflich ist.

DER IDEOLOGE, der mit gesellschaftpolitischen ansichten ans tagewerk und   zum hobby eilt. Verbohrt, überdreht und dessen persönlicher frust sich bei jeder gelegenheit entlädt.

Der GENTOO-DEVELOPER, herr seiner sinne und emotionen, zu einer differenzierten meinung fähig, ohne vorurteile und am KONTAKT mit den doofen klickis, admins und überspannten leuten dieser welt in allen erdenklichen sprachen  interessiert.

THAT`S GENTOO !!

Jeder kann sich hier selbst einordnen und auf seiner ebene "waffengleichheit" herbeiführen, wenn er sportlich ist und es zuläßt, das es leute auf dieser welt gibt, die, zumindest in dieser frage "dümmer" sind. Dies schafft im übrigen auch die freiheit, sich die meinung eines anderen anzuhören und ggf. zu antizipieren.

 Und denke daran. An wen willst du dich wenden, wenn dein kind drogenabhängig ist, dein vater krebs hat, deine schwester mit dem neuen unternehmen pleite ist oder das haus abgebrannt ist ? An einen hervorragenden, international bekannten  linuxhackerichmachallessuperdev? Oder doch lieber an die spezialisten?

häem, ich mein ja nur

gruß

ma

Und nur mal so nebenbei: Es ist jetzt ca. 12 Jahre her, daß Linus die Nr. 0.1 rausgegeben hat. Und schau und staune, was daraus geworden ist ! Nun denke doch mal 12 Jahre weiter und spekuliere, träume und hoffe, wie das Inet und Linux dann aussehen wird. Eine wunderbare Welt ! Oder ?

----------

## xgogol

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   hi,
> 
> gruss
> 
> rootshell
> ...

 

rootshell: Beindruckend oder krank? ... War nicht so gemeint! :^))

Übrigens, als ich so alt war, sprang unser Aussenminister noch auf Demos rum und programmiert wurde mit dem Fahrkartenknipser.

Aber zum Thema; dieser neuerliche Hype ist in der Tat ein wenig belastend, besonders wenn sich auf einmal Leute (z.B. wie mein Chef (ich bin Admin)) plötzlich widerum vor ihren Chefs als Linux-Experten aufspielen. Obwohl sie keinen Dunst davon haben und so tun als hätten sie Linus den Code persönlich eingeflüßtert. Echt zum Kotzen, und vor kurzem haben sie uns noch belächelt als wir unseren ersten Proxy unter Linux aufgesetzt haben; heute haben wir 8 Kisten (von 33) klaglos unter Linux laufen. Und es werden mehr!! Auch das ist ein Effekt dieses Hype, deshalb: Zähne zusammen und durch!

Gruß

Bernd

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Und denke daran. An wen willst du dich wenden, wenn dein kind drogenabhängig ist, dein vater krebs hat, deine schwester mit dem neuen unternehmen pleite ist oder das haus abgebrannt ist ? An einen hervorragenden, international bekannten  linuxhackerichmachallessuperdev? Oder doch lieber an die spezialisten?

 

An die GENTOO-DEVELOPER  :Wink: 

Ne - mal im Ernst - Der Hype hat Vor und Nachteile... wer sich nicht mit dem System beschaeftigen will und lernen, braucht nicht mit Linux anfangen! Es gibt ja auch Anfanger / Umsteiger, die erst denken und dann fragen. Leider ist das bei einem Teil davon halt nicht so. Da gibt mans dann auch schnell auf. Vorkauen muss nicht sein.

DAU ist auch so ein begriff, naja - der Mensch kann ja ansich ganz Intelligent sein, aber hat halt vom PC oder so keinen Plan. Aber man fragt sich als Computer-Gruftie (wegen der Zeit, die ich schon am C64, Amiga, PC verbracht habe) dann manchmal echt - wie kommen die auf sowas?

Ist es kreativitaet, die aufeinmal um sich wirft, oder doch einfach nur UFzzzzzzz?

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

den hype finde ich schon gut. durch ihn kommen viele (unglückliche) windows-benutzer auf die idee, mal was anderes anzuschauen.

aber viele neulinge scheinen noch nicht zu verstehen, dass linux mehr ist als ein betriebssystem. es ist eine ganze kultur. und zu dieser kultur gehört eben:

erstmal in /usr/share/doc README lesen.

dann googeln.

zwischendurch ausprobieren.

logs anschauen

und wenn man immer noch keine ahnung hat: fragen.

und am ende: dokumentieren, wie man es gemacht hat und irgendwo veröffentlichen.

und wenn es keine lösung gibt: kurz eine selber basteln (und natürlich auch veröffentlichen).

lorenz.

----------

## toskala

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DAU ist auch so ein begriff, naja - der Mensch kann ja ansich ganz Intelligent sein, aber hat halt vom PC oder so keinen Plan.
> 
> 

 

das gestehe ich ja gerne jedem zu, ist ja nicht so, dass ich jemandem intelligenz per se absprechen möchte  :Wink: 

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber man fragt sich als Computer-Gruftie (wegen der Zeit, die ich schon am C64, Amiga, PC verbracht habe) dann manchmal echt - wie kommen die auf sowas?
> 
> Ist es kreativitaet, die aufeinmal um sich wirft, oder doch einfach nur UFzzzzzzz?

 

naja, das ist halt so ein seiteneffekt von dem hype der mich halt stört. es kommt eben eine gewisse menge aus dem wintendo land herübergeschwappt die schlichtweg von _allem_ was computerkram angeht überfordert sind.

die schiere menge an kreativität ist eben genau das, was linux verwässert respektive wieder ein forking verursacht. der generische linux-user der ein stück weit ahnung hat wendet sich wieder anderen dingen zu, in der hoffnung seine ruhe zu haben.

alles nur meine 10cents natürlich

----------

## SnorreDev

@toskala

Ich kann dich Teilweise verstehen. Ich hatte auch schon so spezialisten, die mich per ICQ, E-Mail oder sonstigen Messengern zugeheult haben, weil irgendwas nicht ging, aber es nicht geschafft haben nach X-maligem lesen in einer guten Docu (also die gentoo install docu z.b. oder HowTo's (die druecke ich jedem erst aufs Auge) ) irgendwas zu raffen. Und vorkauen? Nein Danke! Wer denkt, dem werde geholfen  :Wink: 

Gegen User, die was lernen wollen ist wirklich nichts einzuwenden, oder bist du anderer Meinung? Bei anderen, hilft wohl wirklich nur noch Stundenlohn, sonst werden sie es nie kapieren  :Very Happy: 

Aber schlimmer als diese finde ich die Typen: "Linux, BSD, QNX ...  bla bla ist doch eh scheisse!". Aber haben noch nie ein anderes OS probiert. Aber immer labern Windows ist soooooo toll und alles andere ist Kacke. Vernuenftige diskussionen sind da nicht moeglich. 

Und die die du vorhin beschrieben hast, die sind bei SuSi, Redhat und Co besser aufgehoben. Da haben sie Support, der wird dafuer bezahlt seine Nerven zu opfern.

----------

## EOF

Ich sehe in der vergrösserung der linuxgemeinschaft nicht das geringste problem, dessen existenz ich aus symetriegründen nicht ausschliessen will  :Smile: .

Einige wenige punkte, die für die vergrösserung sprechen:

- mehr user -> mehr probleme -> mehr problemlösungen -> man muss selber keine threads mehr aufmachen -> zeitersparnis

- mehr entwickler -> grössere softwarevielfalt -> die chancen stehen gut die "richtige" software zu finden -> zeitersparnis 

- grössere gemeinschaft -> mehr spass

Für diejenigen, die sich als bedrohte art verstehen. Aus informationstheoretischen gründen glaube ich, dass man sich keine sorgen machen muss. Denjenigen aber, die sich selbst nicht genug beweihräuchern können und sich im vermeintlichen gottstatus suhlen empfehle ich die 10  für das gegenwärtige quartal zu zücken  :Very Happy: . Sonst wurde, möglicherweise aufgrund der grösseren gemeindschaft, schon das wesentliche erwähnt.

Gruss,

EOF

----------

## DarKRaveR

Zu dem Phänomen logfile anschauen:

Windows quitiert zwar kritische Probleme/Fehler oftmals mit Popus, in denen steht aber meistens nicht die Infos, die man braucht um das Problem zu beseitigen. Dazu muß man auch dort mal in ein Systemlog schauen.

Beispiel IP Adressenkonflikt: Wenn ich dann frage, wie ist denn die MAC des anderen Karte ? Findest Du im Systemlog.

Kommt als Antwort: System-was ? Was ist das ? Kenne ich ned, brauche ich ned.

Der Punkt ist aber, auch dort braucht man sie eigentlich und man sollte davon wissen, wenn man Probleme beseitigen will.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> (harte worte) - ich hasse den derzeitigen linux-hype... 

 

ich nicht, denn dank dieser begeisterungswelle gibt es 

immer mehr anwendungen,

direkte unterstützung für diverse hardware (von den hardware-herrstellern),

uswusf.

... schnipp ...

für gnu/linux und die zukunft von frei entwickelter, kostenloser software kann das alles nur positiv sein.

... schnipp ...

was mir allerdings tierisch auf die nerven geht, sind frustrierte benutzer, die mit 

linux nicht klarkommen, weil sie zu faul zum lesen sind (viele meiner freunde, die 

linux bei mir gesehen haben und nun auch so ein "tolles" system installiert haben 

wollen).

"zu faul zum lesen" ist hierbei WIRKLICH ernstgemeint. viele leute machen

sich nicht die mühe, mal in eine readme-datei zu gucken und machen dann

das ganze linux/unix-system dafür verantwortlich.

traurig, aber solche leute sind mit windows/mac besser aufgehoben oder sollten

sich besser erst gar keinen pc kaufen. für solche leute gibt es dann auch

so "informative" zeitungen  wie z.b. "computer Bild".

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nunja, prinzipiell finde ich es "positiv" dass linux sich gut entwickelt. ich sehe halt einfach einen falschen trend.
> 
> der trend ist derzeit, möglichst simpel, möglichst einfach, zu werden.
> 
> es werden genau die dinge geopfert, welche die überlegenheit von linux ausmachen.

 

Zum Beispiel? 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> [...] jemand eben nicht nachdenken möchte, soll die person doch bei windows bleiben. ich sehe für die linux-gemeinde keinen mehrwert durch erhöhung des dau-counts.

 

Deine Jammerei, daß Linux kein elitäres Steckenpferd mehr sei - zieht sich übrigens auch durch deine launige Beantwortung von Fragen - bietet auch keinen Mehrwert.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nicht sinnig ist, meines erachtens nach, der zwingende ausbau auf desktop-rechner um damit möglichst schnell "ms dominanz" zu verringern um jeden preis.

 

Welcher Preis denn? Linux ist immer noch ein offenes System, bei dem jeder selber entscheidet, was er beiträgt. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> [...]endet linux irgendwann genau da wo windows jetzt auch ist, ein os das man "ganz leicht installieren kann" und man jede menge völlig unbeholfene user hat.

 

Das ist doch wünschenswert. Unbeholfene Anwender benötigen Dienstleister, die wiederum den Marktanteil von Linux stärken. Von der Hardwareunterstützung gar nicht zu reden. Daß man Linux vielleicht irgendwann "ganz leicht" installieren kann, bedeutet noch lange keine Gleichsetzung mit Windows. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nicht um den preis den user genauso "dumm" zu halten wie er unter windows ist.

 

Er wird nicht dumm gehalten. Es interessiert ihn nicht. Und das sollte es (in Grenzen) auch nicht brauchen.

edit: @EOF - hehe, schön trocken.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## SnorreDev

Solange man noch die Wahl der Distribution hat unter Linux ist eigentlich noch alles OK.

Fuer mich solle es:

- relativ einfach sein (Gentoo)

- >= 95% abstimmbar auf die beduerfnisse ( Gentoo )

- 100% Configurierbar sein

- ein geniales Update und Package System haben ( Gentoo )

- und ohne Probleme und Kosten upzudaten ( Gentoo ) - nicht wie Redhat, wo man nach 1 Jahr alle 2 Tage mit ner Mail zugebombt wird

Wer lieber mehr KlickiBunti haben will geht halt zu Mandrake, Redhat, Suse oder so.

Fuer andere gibts dann immer noch Gentoo, Crux, LSF, Debian ...

Die neulinge will ich ja nicht schlecht machen. Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen. Sie muessen halt benehmen und selbsthilfe lernen. Dann wird ihnen auch geholfen.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich bin stark davon überzeugt, dass das Open-Source-Konzept der Menschheit die qualitativ hochwertigste Software liefert. Deshalb finde ich den aktuellen Open-Source-Hype sehr gut; ich bin total begeistert davon, in welcher Geschwindigkeit momentan viele OS-Projekte weiterentwickelt werden. Linux ist der Motor hinter diesem Trend. Prinzipiell ist es mir aber ziemlich egal, da könnte von mir aus genauso gut FreeBSD oder GNU/Hurd stehen.

Es gibt noch eine weitere Motivation, die für mich für den Hype spricht:

Was mir persönlich ziemlich auf den Sack geht ist die Tatsache, dass auf pädagogischer Ebene Computer meist völlig selbstverständlich mit Microsoft gleichgesetzt werden.

Einen Comupter-Abendkurs beendet man typischerweise mit einem großen Windows-Diplom oder ähnlichem. Mein Bruder hatte Computerunterricht an der Realschule, und was lernt er da? Visual Basic, Word und Excel.

Dabei sollte doch gerade in der Schule neutrales Computerwissen vermittelt werden. Stattdessen sieht die Realität aber so aus, dass viele Menschen in ihrem lernfähigsten Alter bereits auf eine zukünftige M$-Stammkundschaft vorgeschaltet werden. Das ganze finanziert sich obendrein noch durch Steuergelder - andere Konzerne können von einer solchen staatliche gesponsorten Propagandagehirnwäsche nur träumen.

Diesem Spuk ist wahrscheinlich nur dadurch Einhalt zu gebieten, dass eine ausreichende Anzahl von Verantwortlichen persönlich erlebt, dass es wesentlich attraktivere, nicht-kommerzielle Alternativen gibt. Ich sehe momentan kein System ausser Linux (im Gespann mit KDE/Gnome, Openoffice ect.), das dieser Anforderung in absehbarer Zukunft gerecht werden könnte.

Deshalb: Linux go!

----------

## CHerzog

Ich weiss noch nicht so ganz, was ich von diesem Thread halten soll. 

Das ist doch die gleich Kiste, die seit Jahren in DCOULM (http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=de.comp.os.unix.linux.misc) läuft.

Ich werde jetzt keine Verbesserungsvorschläge abgeben (Stichwort: Newbie-Gruppen, etc), da es nicht viel bringen wird und auch genug dazu bei Google zu finden ist.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass es seit Tagen vermehrt zu Beschimpfungen kommt. Obwohl ich auch den Eindruck habe, dass das immer die gleichen sind, die rumstänkern. (Bei dcoulm war sein Vorname Robin - die Namen hier verkneif ich mir [dazu gibt es die 'Private Mail'])

----------

## ralph

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finde es nur schade, dass es seit Tagen vermehrt zu Beschimpfungen kommt. Obwohl ich auch den Eindruck habe, dass das immer die gleichen sind, die rumstänkern. (Bei dcoulm war sein Vorname Robin - die Namen hier verkneif ich mir [dazu gibt es die 'Private Mail'])

 

Wer beschimpft denn hier irgendwen bitte?  :Shocked: 

Da hab ich wohl was nicht mitgekriegt.

----------

## CHerzog

Naja - der Ton macht die Musik. 

Such doch mal nach folgenden Wörtern: "Trottel", "Dumm", "sinnbefreit"...

Ich meine aber auch dieses ewige lamentieren (weswegen ich jetzt auch nichts mehr zu diesem Thread beitragen werde). Wem etwas nicht interessiert, soll den Thread doch nicht lesen.

----------

## ralph

Wer hat denn wen hier als Trottel bezeichnet?

Was ist daran falsch, etwas, was dumm ist, als dumm zu bezeichnen? Was bitte ist an sinnbefreit böse und schlimm? Wenn etwas sinnbefreit ist, also schlicht und einfach unsinnig, warum sollte man jemanden nicht darauf hinweisen?

Wie soll ich denn wissen, ob mich was interessiert, wenn ich es nicht lese? Findest du es eigentlich die feine englische, zu behaupten, hier würden Poster andere beleidigen und rumstänkern, ohne den Betroffenen die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu diesem Vorwurf zu äußern. Wenn du findest, dass sich jemand nicht korrekt verhält, dann sag es ihm per PM, wenn du aber öffentlich lamentierst, dann solltest du auch schon sagen, wer und was gemeint ist.

Schade eigentlich, dass jetzt alles, was ich geschrieben habe für die Katz ist, aber du ziehst es ja vor, hier ein bischen rumzustänkern und dich dann aus der Diskussion zu verabschieden.

----------

## Inte

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

> Naja - der Ton macht die Musik. 
> 
> Such doch mal nach folgenden Wörtern: "Trottel", "Dumm", "sinnbefreit".

 

Aktueller Stand (06.02.2004):Arsch - 13 Treffer

Trottel - 6 Treffer

sinnbefreit - 9 Treffer

dumm - 68 TrefferUm den sogenannten "Hype" mache ich mir persönlich eher weniger Gedanken. Vielmehr sehe ich in letzter Zeit - und ich bin hier im Forum noch nicht wirklich lange unterwegs - daß das Forum von Beiträgen überschwemmt wird die den Thread "Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln- nicht mal ansatzweise befolgen. Wie viele der in den letzten Wochen publizierten Fragen werden nicht beantwortet bzw. der Autor selbst schreibt nicht einmal wie er sein Problem gelöst hat. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, daß das Problem gelöst wurde, derjenige aber nur zu träge ist seinen Beitrag zu leisten.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Es gibt nun mal kein großes  :Question:  oben rechts in der Ecke, um bei einem Fehler die Hilfefunktion aufzurufen, die mir erklärt wie ich was zu machen habe. Genauso wenig wird irgendjemand die gesammelten Forenbeiträge in einen Helpdesk portieren und ein HowTo für jedes Wehwehchen verfassen.

Genug Leid geklagt!  :Wink: 

Alles in allem kann sich die Gemeinde über den Zuwachs an Interessierten nur freuen. Zwar wird es noch Jahre (Jahrzehnte?) dauern bis die Generation der Word- und Excel-Experten ("Ich hab da mal so einen Informatikkurs gemacht.") ausstirbt und der Durschnittsanwender bereit ist nicht nur aussagekräftige Fragen sondern auch lösungsorientierte Antworten beizutragen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Arsch - 13 Treffer
> 
> Trottel - 6 Treffer
> 
> sinnbefreit - 9 Treffer
> ...

 

Eine semantische Auswertung der nackten Zahlen sagt Dir dann aber, daß diese nichtssagend sind.  :Wink: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Vielmehr sehe ich in letzter Zeit - und ich bin hier im Forum noch nicht wirklich lange unterwegs - daß das Forum von Beiträgen überschwemmt wird die den Thread "Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln- nicht mal ansatzweise befolgen.

 

Es soll angeblich "Beteiligte" geben, die etwas gleicher sind, als der Durchschnittsboardie und derartige Threads aus formalen Gründen dichtmachen können...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Alles in allem kann sich die Gemeinde über den Zuwachs an Interessierten nur freuen. Zwar wird es noch Jahre (Jahrzehnte?) dauern bis die Generation der Word- und Excel-Experten ("Ich hab da mal so einen Informatikkurs gemacht.") ausstirbt und der Durschnittsanwender bereit ist nicht nur aussagekräftige Fragen sondern auch lösungsorientierte Antworten beizutragen.

 

Die sterben nie aus. Das Problem verlagert sich höchstens.

Carlo

----------

## iDeJ

will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben *g

Diese ganzen besagten N00bs müssen auch nicht immer Anfänger sein, folgendes Beispiel..

Man versucht sich gentoo einzurichten, kommt das erste mal nicht weiter, bastelt rum, googelt etc.., macht weiter, dann das zweite mal und so weiter.., aber irgendwann hat man einfach keine Lust mehr, man hatte alle man pages gelsen, googel befragt und so weiter, dann fragt man im Forum nach und muss feststellen das der Fehler eigentlich ein ganz einfacher ist.

z.b. man hat gentoo auf hdb installiert und tippt, weil es in der Anleitung so steht hda ein, schon kann man sich mit einer ganzen menge neuer Sachen befassen die die Anleitung weit übersteigen.

Nich jeder der dumme fragen stellt ist gleich ein Anfänger, man hat einfach noch keine/kaum Praxiserfahrung

dann gibt es noch die grundlegenden Problem, woher soll der unbedarfte Benutzer z.b. wissen das programme z.t. mit ./<name> gestartet werden?

oder jmd. der noch nie mir linux gearbeitet hat das es den befehl man gibt, meistens bekommt man gesagt lies die manpages, hilft in dieser Situation echt weiter.

Lustig finde ich meistens auch immer die Antworten von den Admins, klar die haben die Ahnung, aber die haben das ja auch studiert, klar mussten die sich viel herleiten, aber wenn man ein fundiertes Grundwissen hat, ist dies auch deutlich leichter!

----------

## Decker

Der Hype ist deswegen entstanden, weil Linux mittlerweile mit KDE und Gnome schon ein halbwegs benutzerfreundliches Interface hat, so dass auch Viele mal das Betriebssystem ausprobieren.

Durch den ganzen Eye-Candy (der ja eigentlich nicht Linux ausmacht) ist Linux erst interessant geworden für die Masse. Live-CDs (v.A. Knoppix) haben dazu ebenfalls enorm beigetragen.

Diese KDE/Gnome Benutzer sind dann der Meinung Linux zu benutzen, ohne zu merken dass Linux doch was völlig anderes ist.

Und die Masse hat halt nicht gelernt, wie man mit sowas umgeht. Linux ist eben ein Kulturschock, den man am besten verarbeitet indem man mit anderen in Foren kommuniziert, und nicht Bücher wälzt. Vergleichbar mit einem Aufschrei in einer Paniksituation.

Nachdem die ganzen Newbies erstmal sehen wie der Hase läuft, beruhigen sie sich wieder. Ich glaube kaum, dass man nach 2 Jahren Linux-Erfahrung immer noch so unqualifizierte-newbie-wiederholungsthreads aufmacht.

Es ist halt wie das Spiel mit dem Feuer. Jedes Kleinkind muss sich selbst davon überzeugen, dass Feuer heiss ist. Die Mama kanns noch so oft verbieten.

Forumsregeln (Stickies) liest daher kaum jemand. Selbsterfahrung ist das einzig Wahre. Irgendwann lernt's jeder. Auch wenn's auf die harte Tour sein muss.

----------

## tacki

@iDeJ:

also ich finde, wer sich gentoo installiert sollte schon etwas an vorwissen mitbringen, und wenns minimal ist. oder nen linux-buch zur hand haben für die wirklich grundlegenden sachen.

gentoo gilt immernoch als 'cool', und wird dementsprechend von vielen getestet die vorher noch nicht viel mit linux am hut hatten. 

wenn sich so einer ins forum verirrt und fragt wie man man-pages lesen kann, dann ist er meiner meinung nach falsch.

wer nicht bereit ist sich selbst info's zu besorgen, sondern sich durch eventuelle probleme 'ziehen' lässt, soll die finger von gentoo, oder linux allgemein, lassen. für solche fälle gibts das rumklick-betriebssystem-nr-1 mit dr.watson und 'hilfe, meine maus hat sich bewegt'-guide

----------

## Decker

 *tacki wrote:*   

> und 'hilfe, meine maus hat sich bewegt'-guide

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Oh mann, ich kugel mich grad vor Lachen. Das Beste, was ich seit Langem gelesen habe   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Linux wird erwachsen, ich freue mich dabei zu sein. Ich habe keine Lust auf den aktuellen Komfort zu verzichten, aber ich sehe das Betriebssystem Linux eben nicht nur als leidenschaftliches Hobby, sondern brauche es auch geschäftlich (e-mail, Browser, Textverarbeitung). Auf dem Weg verliert das System automatisch etwas an "Flair", an Exklusivität. Nun, dennoch kenne ich erstaunlich wenige die Linux einsetzen, von einem wirklichen "Hype" sehe ich bei Privatanwendern nicht viel.

Im Übrigen kann ich mich den vielen vor mir nur anschließen: Mehr Hype, mehr Code...

Einen Hype den ich nicht so mag: Denglisch, aber das sprengt dann doch diesen Beitrag (Topic).

Haut rein in die Tasten, es lohnt sich, viele Gleichgesinnte wachsen aus den noch heute "Dummen".

Grusss,

Sven

----------

## spitzwegerich

Der Hype wird erst dann da sein, wenn es Data Beckers große Visitenkartendruckerei auch für Linux gibt.

Welch schrecklicke Vorstellung... Ich glaube ich muss meine Einstellung nochmals überdenken.

----------

## toskala

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   nunja, prinzipiell finde ich es "positiv" dass linux sich gut entwickelt. ich sehe halt einfach einen falschen trend.
> 
> der trend ist derzeit, möglichst simpel, möglichst einfach, zu werden.
> 
> es werden genau die dinge geopfert, welche die überlegenheit von linux ausmachen. 
> ...

 

- nicht sinnvolle tools von distributoren wie redhat und suse.

- sinnlose selbstpatchereien von distributoren die wider öffentlicher standards laufen und den umstieg auf andere linux derivate unnötig erschweren. 

ich sehe da schlicht das ärgerniss, das ich vor wenigen monaten hatte als ich dazu genötigt wurde auf einem proliant server mit redhat zu arbeiten und jedes stinkende tool ein gtk/gnome frontend hatte und nichtmal ansatzweise ein gutes text-frontend als alternative da ist.

das zielt auf die mainstream gruppe ab, wo ich nicht gewillt bin aufgrund von faulheit meiner mit-admins grafischen schnickschnack auf einem server installiert zu haben.

mit diesem ganzen druid kram ist es das selbe. man braucht hier nur im forum zu kucken wieviele leute bei gentoo sich mit genkernel rumplagen anstatt man einfach die kernel-doku auf tldp.org liest.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   [...] jemand eben nicht nachdenken möchte, soll die person doch bei windows bleiben. ich sehe für die linux-gemeinde keinen mehrwert durch erhöhung des dau-counts. 
> 
> Deine Jammerei, daß Linux kein elitäres Steckenpferd mehr sei - zieht sich übrigens auch durch deine launige Beantwortung von Fragen - bietet auch keinen Mehrwert.
> ...

 

meine launigkeit steht hier auch nicht zur debatte, lieber carlo.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   nicht sinnig ist, meines erachtens nach, der zwingende ausbau auf desktop-rechner um damit möglichst schnell "ms dominanz" zu verringern um jeden preis. 
> 
> Welcher Preis denn? Linux ist immer noch ein offenes System, bei dem jeder selber entscheidet, was er beiträgt. 
> ...

 

der preis, der preis des ideellen werts von linux. es geht bei linux mittlerweile verstärkt um geld und marktsegmentsanteile. der ideelle wert nimmt schlichtweg stark ab um dem massenmarkt entgegen zu kommen. 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   [...]endet linux irgendwann genau da wo windows jetzt auch ist, ein os das man "ganz leicht installieren kann" und man jede menge völlig unbeholfene user hat. 
> 
> Das ist doch wünschenswert. Unbeholfene Anwender benötigen Dienstleister, die wiederum den Marktanteil von Linux stärken. Von der Hardwareunterstützung gar nicht zu reden. Daß man Linux vielleicht irgendwann "ganz leicht" installieren kann, bedeutet noch lange keine Gleichsetzung mit Windows. 
> ...

 

das sehe ich anders. nachweislich steigen die fehler in einem programm mit wachsender komplexität. im zuge des massewachstums den linux derzeit durchmacht steigt damit auch zwingend die komplexität einzelner applikationen.

die menge von programmierern die sich jedoch aktiv an der umsetzung von ideen in benutzbaren code beteiligen steigt jedoch langsamer als die zahl der benutzer.

dadurch verliert der code an qualität wenn dem verstärkten willen der masse nachgekommen wird im hinblick auf features, komfort, bequemlichkeiten.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   nicht um den preis den user genauso "dumm" zu halten wie er unter windows ist. 
> 
> Er wird nicht dumm gehalten. Es interessiert ihn nicht. Und das sollte es (in Grenzen) auch nicht brauchen.
> ...

 

und genau das nicht-interesse ist es was ich nicht verstehen will. der user beklagt sich über fehlende funktion, über schwieriges element x und problem y. würde sich der user jedoch mit der materie auseinandersetzen hätte er ein ruhigeres leben mit seinem computer.

faktisch geht dies unter linux sehr gut. man _hat_ die möglichkeit sich tiefgreifend oder eben weniger tiefgreifend mit der materie auseinanderzusetzen die man in der windows welt weniger gut hat.

also der grund den ich nicht verstehen kann ist schlicht die unlust sich selbst zu helfen, sich dafür aber berieseln zu lassen aber mit den ergebnissen der berieselung nicht zufrieden zu sein. maßloses anspruchsdenken eben.

----------

## toskala

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lustig finde ich meistens auch immer die Antworten von den Admins, klar die haben die Ahnung, aber die haben das ja auch studiert, klar mussten die sich viel herleiten, aber wenn man ein fundiertes Grundwissen hat, ist dies auch deutlich leichter!

 

ja, natürlich fällt es jemandem mit grundwissen leichter. aber warum glaubt eigentlich ein so großer prozentsatz von leuten, dass ein "admin" sofort mit einer harten nuss angefangen hat?

mein erstes linux war auch eine suse und mit der hatte ich damals auch auseinandersetzungen die oft genug die suse gewonnen hat, schlicht weil ich damals nicht wusste.

nur wenn man dem generischen doppel-poster sagt, er solle doch wenigstens die suche funktion im forum verwenden, oder wenn das mit dem gentoo gar nicht klappt einfach mal mit einer suse oder mandrake anfangen, dann ist man sofort als "newbie feindlich" oder sonstwas abgestempelt. 

niemandem würde ich als linux anfänger zu gentoo raten, weils einfach mehr arbeit erfordert als mandrake und co.

das hat ja aber erstmal nix damit zu tun, dass ich newbies nicht leiden mag, nur musste ich mir eben mein wissen auch über jahre hinweg erarbeiten. das fällt halt nicht in den schoß.

----------

## amne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Inte wrote:*   Vielmehr sehe ich in letzter Zeit - und ich bin hier im Forum noch nicht wirklich lange unterwegs - daß das Forum von Beiträgen überschwemmt wird die den Thread "Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln- nicht mal ansatzweise befolgen. 
> 
> Es soll angeblich "Beteiligte" geben, die etwas gleicher sind, als der Durchschnittsboardie und derartige Threads aus formalen Gründen dichtmachen können... 
> ...

 

Ich spreche hier jetzt nur für mich und nicht offizielle Deutsche-Moderatoren-Policy (wobei ich aber annehme, dass Beforegod und ian! mir hier mehr oder weniger zustimmen):

Prinzipiell lasse ich Threads relativ gerne offen.

Es gibt einige Leute, die unklare Fragen stellen (ungenaue Problembeschreibung, unpassendes Topic). Würde formal auch zum Locken des Threads reichen, hilft aber niemandem weiter. Diese Posts werden halt leider des öfteren nicht beantwortet.

Nicht gesucht: Sofern es schon einen Thread dazu gibt und mir das selbst auffällt bzw. jemand die URL des richtigen Threads postet ist die Sache erledigt. Ich sehe meist davon ab, hier zu locken, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Leute eh lesen können, wo der richtige Thread ist. So kann man gegebenenfalls auch noch was in den nicht gelockten Thread posten ("Danke für den Link", "Danke für den Link, das ist aber ein anderes Problem  :Wink: ").

Bei Flames bleibt - sofern sich der Thread nicht eh schon wieder beruhigt hat und sich alle wieder liebhaben - manchmal nichts anderes als locken übrig.

Hinweise auf fehlgeleitete Threads werden selbstverständlich vertrauensvoll behandelt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das zielt auf die mainstream gruppe ab, wo ich nicht gewillt bin aufgrund von faulheit meiner mit-admins grafischen schnickschnack auf einem server installiert zu haben.

 

"Die Revolution frißt ihre Kinder" und "die Masse macht's. Mit Deinen Beispielen hast Du natürlich recht. Gerade deswegen ist es wichtig, daß Anfänger nicht RTFM o.ä. zu hören kriegen, sondern zwei, drei Zeilen mehr. Sonst landen sie nämlich bei SuSE und Co. Zu "genkernel" verweigere ich jden Kommentar...

 *toskala wrote:*   

> der preis, der preis des ideellen werts von linux. es geht bei linux mittlerweile verstärkt um geld und marktsegmentsanteile. der ideelle wert nimmt schlichtweg stark ab um dem massenmarkt entgegen zu kommen.

 

Das ist unvermeidlich, wenn man aus der Bastelecke rauskommt. Der Vorteil der breiteren Unterstützung überwiegt aber bei weitem. Der ideelle Part (nach Deiner, eher technisch orientierten Facon!) wird ja nicht absolut weniger, sondern nur relativ. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nachweislich steigen die fehler in einem programm mit wachsender komplexität. im zuge des massewachstums den linux derzeit durchmacht steigt damit auch zwingend die komplexität einzelner applikationen.
> 
> die menge von programmierern die sich jedoch aktiv an der umsetzung von ideen in benutzbaren code beteiligen steigt jedoch langsamer als die zahl der benutzer.

 

Die Masse erzeugt doch erst den Markt für Firmen, die Vollzeitentwickler auch an freier Software arbeiten lassen. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> dadurch verliert der code an qualität wenn dem verstärkten willen der masse nachgekommen wird im hinblick auf features, komfort, bequemlichkeiten.

 

Nicht zwangsläufig. Das Modell der Kollaboration freier Entwickler ist hoch redundant und effektiv, bietet aber nicht die Kontinuität, finanzielle und rechtliche Absicherung frei agierender Unternehmen. Ohne die finanziellen Ressourcen von Firmen, hinter denen natürlich Interessen stehen, und die GPL, die die Beteiligten bindet würde Linux in seiner heutigen Form nicht existieren.

Carlo

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

So nu mein Senf dazu:

Finde den Hype nicht schlecht.

Wär sonst selber noch Windows Nutzer. Und zu der Geschichte das man evtl. eher ne andere Distribution zum Anfangen nehmen sollte, halt ich für Quatsch. Hab mit Gentoo angefanen (vor 4 Monaten) und es von Grund gelernt. Klar ich muß ab und zu mal ne Frage stellen, aber wer nicht? Hab bei der install aber kaum gefragt, da ich mich vorher nach den Problemen im Netz umgeschaut habe. Erst hab ich noch gegoogelt und bei linux.org nachgelesen, hinterher nur im Forum gesucht. Hier stheht fast alles drinne (jedenfalls wenn man englisch kann) was man als Noob braucht (man muß nur suchen). Finde das sollte auch ganz dick in der install doc auf Seite 1 stehen:

Bei Fragen einfach mal im Forum suchen (geht auch mit lynx von LiveCD)!!!

Und am besten an jeder kritischen Stelle nochmal. Und auf gentoo.org direkt auch, da ich denke das sich die Forumregeln nur 20-30% der User vorm ersten post durchlesen.

----------

## toskala

 *Birnenpfluecker wrote:*   

> Und zu der Geschichte das man evtl. eher ne andere Distribution zum Anfangen nehmen sollte, halt ich für Quatsch.
> 
> 

 

und weshalb? man sieht doch mit hoher feuerfrequenz die früchte dessen...

 *Birnenpfluecker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab mit Gentoo angefanen (vor 4 Monaten) und es von Grund gelernt. Klar ich muß ab und zu mal ne Frage stellen, aber wer nicht? Hab bei der install aber kaum gefragt, da ich mich vorher nach den Problemen im Netz umgeschaut habe. Erst hab ich noch gegoogelt und bei linux.org nachgelesen, hinterher nur im Forum gesucht. Hier stheht fast alles drinne (jedenfalls wenn man englisch kann) was man als Noob braucht (man muß nur suchen). Finde das sollte auch ganz dick in der install doc auf Seite 1 stehen:
> 
> Bei Fragen einfach mal im Forum suchen (geht auch mit lynx von LiveCD)!!!
> ...

 

du bist eine der wenigen personen die das tun.

es ist halt das elend mit der schwemme an zusätzlichen menschen die eben _nicht_ lesen wollen, weil sie eben berieselt werden wollen.

 *Birnenpfluecker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und am besten an jeder kritischen Stelle nochmal. Und auf gentoo.org direkt auch, da ich denke das sich die Forumregeln nur 20-30% der User vorm ersten post durchlesen.

 

und selbst dann würde ich noch behaupten, wäre es sinniger den generischen newbie dazu zu nötigen eine "einfachere" distribution zu verwenden. ich sehe halt nicht den mehrwert für alle beteiligten (die darunter leiden) wenn durch eine schiere masse von personen ein forum geflooded wird, die auch noch unsinn schreiben.

----------

## ralph

Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein Gentoo ist _keine_ Einsteigerdistribution  :Exclamation: 

Hochachtung für jeden noob, der es schafft, sich in gentoo einzuarbeiten und damit klar zu kommen, aber für jeden, der es schafft, bleiben, da bin ich mir sicher, mindestens hundert im Straßengraben liegen.

Deshalb nochmal, Nein, Gentoo ist _keine_ Einsteigerdistribution   :Exclamation: 

Ich denke, dass niemandem damit geholfen ist, wenn sich Leute, die sich noch nie mit Linux beschäftigt haben auf gentoo stürzen, denn nachher sind hier alle genervt und die, die es versucht, aber nicht geschafft haben endgültig von Linux kuriert und das kann ja wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich immer wieder Beiträge von Leuten lese, die nicht den geringsten Schimmer haben, was denn nun geraden mit ihrem Rechner passiert und die dann auf Nachfrage zu Protokoll geben, sie hätten keine Ahnung, aber man hätte ihnen gesagt, Gentoo sei eine tolle Einsteigerdistribution.

Wer soetwas behauptet gehört standrechtlich erschossen, oder zumindest zu Windows nicht unter 2 Jahren verurteilt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

heutzutage gehts ja noch mit google, foren, usw, usw...

als ich meine erste installation hinter mir hatte ( 12jahre alt - siehe anderer thread)

gabs sowas wie internet erst sehr rudimentär, bzw. mit 28k modem usw

und wer kannte sich schon damit aus damals - hatte zu der zeit das erste modem im dorf...  :Wink: 

meine erste inst. war übreigens so eine UMSdos installation von  irgendeiner chip-cd.

kernel version ???

danach kam SuSE, die damals noch ganz ok war. nur Yast, kein Yast2...

lange zeit bliebs dann so, bis ich nicht mehr durchgestiegen bin, wohin SuSE denn nun alles

kopiert bei einer installation...

dann kam wohl redhat. -->> gleiche erfahrung wie toskala im groben...

nach einer vanilla-kernel installation z.b. ging aber auch gar-nichts-mehr... ;-(

mandrake scheiterte bei mir an der völligen planlosigkeit (der firma) - ich denke, die wissen stellenweise wohl selbst nicht, was sie tun...  :Wink: 

tja, danach hatte ich in LFS mein liebligssystem gefunden.

übrigens auch mit abstand am längsten benutzt. (eine einzige installation lief bei mir 3.5 jahre durch..) - ohne update, hihi  :Wink: 

das war aber auch die zeit, wo ich  linux und das zugrundeliegende system von scripten, dateien, ... restlos, wirklich restlos kennengelernt habe.

wenn mir heute jemand erzählt, UNIX wäre kryptisch, schwer zu bedienen, ...

hmmm, es gibt de facto kein logischer aufgebautes system als ein UNIX system:

binarys in /bin / usr/bin, bibliotheken in /lib /usr/lib, header in /usr/include, konfiguration in /etc.

dann noch'n bischen compiler und zusatztools und mehr gibts da nicht !!! aus - ende.  :Wink: 

und wenn mir jetzt einer kommt und sagt, windows wäre besser zu bedienen:

schau' die mal die registry an - das ist so ein teil, wenn ich das sehe, dann wird mir wirklich schlecht...  :Wink: 

naja, nach 4 jahren lfs bin ich dann auf gentoo gestossen und seither restlos glücklich.

bietet halt in meinen augen sämtliche vorteile eines LFS systems (mit dem vorteil, dass man etwaige patches nicht mehr selbst machen muss) mit einer erstklassigen Paketverwaltung (portage)

alles in allem habe ich jetzt endlich ein GNU/Linux system mit gentoo entdeckt, das mir als erste distribution erlaubt, die dinge, die ich selbst konfigurieren will zu konfigurieren und andere dinge "einfach so ohne nachzudenken zu installieren" schlussendlich stellt genau deshalb gentoo für mich persönlich das absolute optimum dar ( incl. der super community  :Wink:  )

SIC !!!

gruss an alle

rootshell

----------

## SnorreDev

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> wenn mir heute jemand erzählt, UNIX wäre kryptisch, schwer zu bedienen, ...
> 
> hmmm, es gibt de facto kein logischer aufgebautes system als ein UNIX system:
> 
> binarys in /bin / usr/bin, bibliotheken in /lib /usr/lib, header in /usr/include, konfiguration in /etc.
> ...

 Das einzige was noch fehlt, dass sich alle an http://www.linuxbase.org/ also an den defacto Standard halten. Aber das wird ueber die Zeit noch kommen. Denn manche Sachen werden immer noch nicht ganz Koscher installiert. Kommt aber wohl vom Unwissen einiger Programmierer, die sich dann einfach mal ein Kreuzundquer Verzeichniss einfallen lassen, und dann nichtmal beim make install einen Symlink unter /usr/bin oder so reinpacken. Ansonsten ist der Tree wirklich sauber und gut aufgebaut. Naja - manche Config Files sind echt nervig, aber wozu gibts howtos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

klar - die syntax der configfiles steht manchmal auf einem anderem blatt...  :Wink: 

wer noch das berkeley-lpr system und die _original_ /etc/printcap syntax kennt, wird mir da beipflichten...  :Wink: 

und ansonsten:

naja, hartcodierte pfade sind zu zeit schon ziemlich out..., naja, bis auf den standardpfad..

und wenn alle stricke reissen, muss man sich halt e bissl durch dir main() { } kämpfen...  :Wink: 

auch reicht vielfach ein blick ins makefile, um zu wissen, was abgeht; soweit seh ich also kein wirkliches problem...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## iDeJ

mal was zu dem Thema Anfänger distribution..

mein erstes Linux war Easy Linux (da war ich wohl 12 oder so), hatte ich auch einer Chip Cd oder so gefunden, naja, das hat keine Woche auf meinem Rechner überlebt (so ganz ohne I-net und anwendungen), naja, irgendwann hab ich mir einen Router gebastelt und hatte erst win drauf irgendwann hat mich der "bastel-trieb" gepackt und ich hab SuSE draufgepackt, lief auch ganz gut..

konnte so halt erfahrungen sammeln, naja...

..irgendwann hab ich SuSE dann auf meinen eigenen Rechner gepackt und damit rumgespielt, versucht Quake und so zum laufen zu bringen..

irgendwie hat es mich da kalt erwischt den weg zwischen Configs und Yast zu finden, naja so ging Linux wieder...

Irgendwann hat mich mal wieder der bastel treib gepackt und ich hab gentoo gefunden und hab es mir installiert (obwohl meine Erfahrung mit Linux nicht so groß war..), auf jeden Fall bin ich mit gentoo mehr als zu zufrieden obwohl es deutlich komplexer und schwerer zu bedienen ist, dafür ist es bei komplexeren Sachen (die die über Yast und Co hinausgehen).

Da hat sich mir die Frage gestellt ob es evt. nicht doch besser ist mit gentoo anzufangen..

----------

## toskala

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> konnte so halt erfahrungen sammeln, naja...
> 
> 

 

ja das ist doch genau das was ich meine, der anfänger sammelt bittesehr mit leichteren dingen erfahrung.

der skispringer hüpft ja auch nicht gleich von der olympia schanze...

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> auf jeden Fall bin ich mit gentoo mehr als zu zufrieden obwohl es deutlich komplexer und schwerer zu bedienen ist, dafür ist es bei komplexeren Sachen (die die über Yast und Co hinausgehen).
> 
> 

 

irgendwas fehlt an deinem satz  :Wink: 

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hat sich mir die Frage gestellt ob es evt. nicht doch besser ist mit gentoo anzufangen..

 

jetzt frag dich mal selbst, ganz ehrlich, wie weit du gekommen wärest gänzlich ohne vorkenntnisse.

so wie du das gemacht hast ist es denke ich sinnvoller als sofort auf gentoo los zu gehen ohne auch nur _irgendwas_ zu wissen über linux und co.

----------

## ralph

So, jetzt ist es passiert, der Himmel ist uns auf den Kopf gefallen.

Morgen in Computerbild:

Der große Vergleich Linux gegen Windows, mit Suse 9.0 auf der Heft CD.   :Shocked: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Oh scheisse... doch ned in 'ner Bild ^^

In ner CT, Chip oder so waehrs ja ok, aber Bild? Oh man...

Warum nicht gleich in eine Wochenillustrierte fuer Frauen? Also sowas wie Bunte oder sowas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MALON3

ohoh...

an alle gegner des "linux hypes" jetzt gehts erst richtig los  :Wink: 

gruß malon3

P.S. Bin eigentlich auch noch nicht lange dabei seit 4 monaten...erst mandrake und jetzt seit knapp 3 wochen gentoo...würd mich eigentlich auch noch als noob bezeichnen...

Und ich muss auch sagen, dass mir mandrake zum kennenlernen viel gebracht hat! Zudem hab ich als mal noch in der linuxfibel oder bei selflinux vorbei geschaut...Dadurch hab ich viel über grundlegende dinge gelernt...

gruß malon3

----------

## hanzi

hi erstmal!

also ich bin seit kurzer seit auch linux user.

hab gleich mit gentoo angefangen und Windows von meiner Festplatte verbannt   :Cool: 

ein grund fuer mein umsteigen war, dass ich generell mit windows unzufrieden bin weil es nach einer gewissen zeit ohne neu aufsetzen immer langsamer und langsamer wird..

Ausserdem wollte ich von Microsoft nicht laenger abhaengig sein.

zum Hype:

+

ich finde dass der linux hype einerseits ganz gut ist, da sich mehr leute zumindest ansatzweise mit linux beschaefigen.

-

andererseits hoere ich oft, wie kolegen aus der schule sagen, dass linux so cool ist und es nie abstuerzt.

(das sind, dann die leute die linux als 2. os auf ihrem pc haben und das root passwort vergessen haben   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Gekko

Mein Senf: Ich glaube dass manche Leute garnicht wissen warum sie eigentlich eine Box daheim herumstehen haben.....

Ich weis das ist jetzt gemein, aber so manche Posts der letzten Wochen lassen mich das glauben. 

Linux und überhaupt die ganze Gnu "Gschicht" ist schon was feines, wenn man nur versucht irgenwas auf die Reihe zu kriegen. Manche Leute erwarten sich dass durch Linux & Co. alles einfacher, cooler und sonstwas wird, wollen aber nix dafür tun, und das find ich irgendwie schade. Jetzt wo ich schon sagen kann dass ich bisschen eine Ahnung von dem Ganzen habe fällt mir schon auf, dass es manchen am notwendigen Ehrgeiz, Interesse und dem Willen fehlt etwas mit ihrem Verstand anzufangen.

Beispiel: jemand fragte letztens ganz salopp wie er so ein cooles transparentes Terminal herkriegt. Falls derjenige auch nur 5 Minuten mit der Suchfunktion herumgesucht hätte, hätte er 1000 Threads dazu gefunden wo ihm die "Lösung" vorgekaut, quasi am silbernen Teller, serviert worden wäre.

LG, Gekko

----------

## SnorreDev

 *MALON3 wrote:*   

> Zudem hab ich als mal noch in der linuxfibel oder bei selflinux vorbei geschaut...Dadurch hab ich viel über grundlegende dinge gelernt...

 

Siehst du den Unterschied zwischen einer grossen Menge und dir?

Du informierst dich! Viele wollen den Mist nur vorgekaut bekommen, und das geht halt nicht. Dafuer ist das Thema *nix viel zu Komplex

----------

## boris64

 *ralph wrote:*   

> So, jetzt ist es passiert, der Himmel ist uns auf den Kopf gefallen.
> 
> Morgen in Computerbild:
> 
> Der große Vergleich Linux gegen Windows, mit Suse 9.0 auf der Heft CD.  

 

oh gott.

"...dann ist ja der ganze planet der affen im arsch" (spaceballs)

----------

## dalu

zu bild: super kann ich da nur sagen

zum linux hype:

die hype gegner, ihr da könnt ihr, die gegner, noch so viel bestreiten, sind nur gegen den hype weil dieses exklusive gefühl dann so langsam verschwindet.

ich nenn mal ein ähnliches beispiel , 1989, klein dalu hört zum ersten mal techno und spezialisiert sich drauf, lerne ein paar wenige leute kennen denen die musik auch gefällt. man ist eine kleine exklusive gruppe, und versucht jedem die musik näher zu bringen. 1991 james brown is dead, der technohype beginnt so langsam, die loveparade erfreut sich (ich lüge) 500 besuchern, man ist immernoch eine kleine eingeschworene gemeinschaft, "total cool und voll underground". 1994 die erste richtig große loveparade 250.000 besucher, zum großteil noch alles freaks, aber man sieht schon die ersten "prolls" und mitläufer. "wie die schon aussehn, wie die abgehn" , heute würde man wohl sagen die lame n00bs machen die scene kaputt  :Wink:  . 1995 500.000 besucher, techno wird richtig sellout,   die musik aber dafür extrem besser, viele neue einflüsse, neue ideen. 97 98 der durchschnittstyp tanzt zu dance und denkt es sei techno, massen dancescheiben überfluten den markt, der kommerz hat endgültig gesiegt. ich bin nicht mehr was besonderes weil ich techno höre, und die masse weis nicht was techno ist, sondern gibt sich die kanne bei 150 160 bpm und kauft remakes von liedern die 90 schon rauskamen. 

das könnte so änhlich auch mit linux laufen. Der Punkt ist, prestigeverlust den bei alten Hasen. plötzlich ist mein wissen nicht mehr exklusiv, ich werd nicht mehr als was besonderes von den anderen angesehn weil ich weis was zB "rm -f" und "tar -xvzf" bedeutet. wenn ihr ehrlich seid dann gebt ihr es auch zu.

zu gentoo ist keine anfängerdistri:

gentoo war meine erste linuxinstallation, davor 9 jahre dos/windows, und davor die heimcomputer. leute die mich kennen sagen wohl zu leuten die mich nicht kennen und nach mir fragen "was ist denn das für einer" , "das ist nen computerfreak" . ich hatte anfangs auch probleme mit der installation, aber ich hab hier im board gefragt, und man hat mir größtenteils weiterhelfen können, sei es durch direkte lösungen oder richtungsweisungen. dabei hab ich das ganze als herausforderung gesehn ,  und ich wußte man lernt nur wenn man es sich selber beibringt, wenn dir jemand alles vorkaut dann hast du zwar die lösung , aber nicht das wissen warum es so ist. die windows art zu denken ist, "ich brauch keine anleitung ich schaff das durch ausprobieren" , die linuxart ist "erstmal anleitung lesen, dann sehn wir weiter" . was jetzt besser ist, da kann man sich drüber streiten, ich persönlich halte es so , wenn etwas nicht auf anhieb FUNKT (irgendjemand in dem thread hier hat geschrieben er ignoriert posts mit funct funkt usw) , readme und falls nötig anleitung lesen.

um es auf den punkt zu bringen, gentoo ist als anfängerdistribution geeignet, aber auch nur wenn man was lernen will. wenn man mal sehn will wie linux so ist, kann man auch ne bindistri nehmen.

----------

## EOF

Mich hat vor drei monaten mal ein mathematiker gefragt, welches linux er nehmen sollte. Ich hab ihm links zu vergleichsseiten der distributionen gegeben und er hat sich abends (den abend zuvor...) ein bisschen informiert. Die moeglichen kandidaten waren am schluss debian oder gentoo. Er hat sich fuer debian entschieden, da das installieren von paketen schneller geht. Ich hab ihm ein notebook hingestellt, damit er sich beim installieren im netz informieren kann und das war es fuer mich. Den abend spaeter sass er da (freude strahlend) vor lyx und schrieb an einem seminar. Zu seiner vorgeschichte. Er hatte vorher windows und hat es sich selbst ueberlassen (programm muell adware ...). Um sein linux kuemmert er sich jetzt aber. Was lernen wir daraus. Man braucht kein vorwissen, nur die richtigen fragen (einfache fragen). Ich wuerde niemandem zu einer distribution raten, die ihm den spass an linux verdirbt (z.b. waere das fuer mich suse). Bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt jemand behauptet, dass debian einfacher zu installieren sei  :Smile: .

Gruss,

EOF

----------

## boris64

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> zum linux hype:
> 
> die hype gegner, ihr da könnt ihr, die gegner, noch so viel bestreiten, sind nur gegen den hype weil dieses exklusive gefühl dann so langsam verschwindet.
> ...

 

ich würde glatt behaupten, du hast damit voll ins schwarze getroffen.

viele fühlen sich einfach nur dann wohl, wenn sie einfach nicht das machen,

was die masse macht (dazu zähle ich mich unter anderem auch).

...

----------

## EOF

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   ...
> 
> zum linux hype:
> 
> die hype gegner, ihr da könnt ihr, die gegner, noch so viel bestreiten, sind nur gegen den hype weil dieses exklusive gefühl dann so langsam verschwindet.
> ...

 

Alle achtung vor so viel ehrlichkeit. Das bedeutet also, dass wir kein problem diskutieren sondern uns die ganze zeit mit einer ego-schwaeche rumschlagen. Das laesst sich aber bereinigen. Wenn alle nach dem linux-hype (wenn es ein langer hype ist) ihre distribution gefunden haben, dann installiert doch einfach wieder windows. Das waere dann absolut elitaer  :Very Happy: , weils keiner mehr haben will. Vielleicht wird es dann ja open source...

Gruss,

EOF

----------

## boris64

besten dank,

aber nichtsdestotrotz habe ich linux natürlich auch installiert, weil ich dieses os

für das derzeit beste, anpassungsfähigste und sympathischeste betriebssystem halte.

wo sonst kommt dieses legotechnik-gefühl (ich war und bin bastelsüchtig)

von früher auf wenn nicht bei der installation eines (gentoo) linux.

das musste ich noch loswerden.

----------

## SnorreDev

Das wovor ich eher Panik habe, ist das bei Linux solche Distributionen wie Gentoo, Debian, LSF usw. dann im Nirvana verschwinden, und Linux ein absolutes KlickiBunti System wird, was nicht mehr anpassungsfaehig ist, sondern wie bei Win irgendwann bei Friss oder Stirb landet. Und das hat uns Billy Boy lange genug vorgelebt, und ich habs immer gehasst.

Naja - schluss mit Horrorvorstellungen  :Smile:  - hoffen wir, dass es nie so kommt

----------

## tacki

@ snorredev:

ich denke nicht dass es so weit kommen wird. da alles offen ist, hat man die wahl was man einsetzen will. will man was fertiges dann mandrake,redhat,suse,usw, will man anpassungsfähig sein, dann gentoo, debian,slackware,usw.

----------

## ralph

So, es ist passiert.  Ich habe sämtliche moralischen Bedenken über Bord geworfen und mir die Computerbild gekauft und siehe da, nun ist es amtlich.

Ich zitiere:

Gentoo ist eine recht neue Linux-Variante. Hier gibt es keine fertigen Pakete. Alle Programme müssen erst selbst aus dem Programmiercode erzeugt werden - nix für Einsteiger!

Angesichts dieser Autorität dürfte die Frage, ob Gentoo für Einsteiger geeignet ist, oder nicht, wohl ein für alle mal beantwortet sein.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tacki

hah genau  :Smile: 

computerbild hat ein machtwort gesprochen. 

aber ein wunder dass die sich so weit informiert haben  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Ich zitiere:
> 
> Gentoo ist eine recht neue Linux-Variante. Hier gibt es keine fertigen Pakete. Alle Programme müssen erst selbst aus dem Programmiercode erzeugt werden - nix für Einsteiger!
> 
> Angesichts dieser Autorität dürfte die Frage, ob Gentoo für Einsteiger geeignet ist, oder nicht, wohl ein für alle mal beantwortet sein. 

 

Endgültig geklärt anscheinend ja, Sie wird aber vermutlich genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was uns lieb sein kann; denn: ComputerBild Leser sind keine Einsteiger, sondern Experten    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ralph

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Endgültig geklärt anscheinend ja, Sie wird aber vermutlich genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was uns lieb sein kann; denn: ComputerBild Leser sind keine Einsteiger, sondern Experten   

 

Jetzt hab ich Angst!   :Shocked: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

um mal eines klarzustellen:

mir persönlich geht es am allerwenigsten um den hauch des exklusiven...

ich propagiere seit jahren sowohl in firmen oder im persönlichen bekanntenkreis linux als

alternative zu M$.

erst vor einer woche kamen 2 SuSE installationen dazu...

warum SuSE?

weil diese leute eben anfänger sind, sie meines erachtens mit suse demzufolge (noch) besser zurechtkommen und ich erlich gesagt keine lust habe, alle 2 tage das gentoo neu zu bauen.

später kanns dann immer noch gentoo werden...  :Wink: 

mit gehts persönlich wirklich nur um die einstellung verschiedener leute, die denken linux / gentoo wäre freie software, das forum als M$ hotline ersatz sehen und demzufolge ein anrecht auf schnelle und umfassende lösung haben.

das ist jedoch nicht so.

da wird zur zeit immer mehr geflamed, keine doku gelesen (auch ohne interesse), usw, usw.

beipiele:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131925

hat keine lust, sich selbst zu informieren - gentoo ist halt toll...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132748

bringt's nicht mal fertig, auf www.xmms.org zu gehen - haupsache mal gepostet...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133985

ist auch recht gelungen...

spätestens jetzt, wenn computer bild-leser reihenweise an gentoo installationen sitzen, wirds hier im forum sehr, sehr geil - das niveau auf ungeahnte höhenflüge sich bewegen...  :Wink: 

aber SuSE find ich da schon OK in dem fall...

schliesslich:

wer meine postings mal raussucht, geht ganz einfach:

(find all postings by rootshell)

wird sehen, dass ich durchaus nett und kompetent den leuten versuch zu helfen. ich sehs halt nur nicht ein, dass die leute schamlos ausgenuzt werden.

ich denke, wer zu faul ist, suchmaschinen oder anderweiteige informationsmöglichkeiten zu nutzen, ist dennoch fehl am platze hier... ( meine meinung)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## dertobi123

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Jetzt hab ich Angst!  

 

Ich auch, und das mein ich zur Abwechslung mal Ernst ...

----------

## ruth

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   Jetzt hab ich Angst!   
> 
> Ich auch, und das mein ich zur Abwechslung mal Ernst ...

 

ich auch... *schauder*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## boris64

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Endgültig geklärt anscheinend ja, Sie wird aber vermutlich genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was uns lieb sein kann; denn: ComputerBild Leser sind keine Einsteiger, sondern Experten   

 

auweia   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich fürchte mich jetzt erst recht.

----------

## ruth

hi,

vielleicht sollte man die forums-registrierung umstricken:

wie sind sie auf gentoo aufmerksam geworden?

[ ] bekannte

[ ] xxx

[ ] computer-bild

[ ] yyy

wenn computer-bild -> sorry, you are not allowed to post here...  :Twisted Evil: 

*grins*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## MrTom

Eigentlich wollt eich zu dem Thema nix schreiben  :Wink: 

Linux-Hype?

Ob es nun einen Hype gibt oder nicht ist eine Frage für sich. Aber Hype bedeutet für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt, dass etwas (in diesem Fall Linux) verwendet wird, sondern ob darüber geredet und berichtet wird. Nur weil alle Welt von einem neuen Auto spricht, kauft es auch nicht gleich jeder bzw. ist es das richtige Auto für jeden. Man könnte es auch mit der Camel-Werbung im Kino vor Jahren vergleichen. Jeder kannte Sie, aber für Camel hat es 0% Mehrumsatz gebracht und der größte Flop der Firmengeschichte.

Gentoo ist soooo Cool?

Meinen ersten Rechner hatte ich so um 1981/1982. Geschäftlich habe ich seit  1987 mit Computern zu tun. Und der ersten Kontakt zu Linux war wohl so um 93 (kann ich nimmer genau erinnern). Möchte hier keinen Lebenslauf schreiben, sondern nur klar machen, dass meine Wahl für Gentoo nichts damit zu tun hatte, dass es COOL ist oder angeblich nichts für Anfänger ist. Wenn ein Anfänger es will, kann er auch Gentoo installieren. Mich ist es nur eine Verlagerung. Denn bei Windows ist die Installation sehr einfach. Aber wenn es Probleme gibt, sind diese sehr schwer zu beseitigen. Bei Gentoo ist die Hürde am Anfang zwar etwas höher, aber Probleme die dann entstehen sind wohl meisten einfacher zu beseitigen als mit Regedit irgendwo eine DLL einzutragen

Gentoo war und ist für mich ein Werkzeug das halt zufällig genau das macht, was ich will (meistens)  :Smile:  Aber deshalb fahre ich nicht gleich zu allen meinen Kunden raus und deinstalliere Novell und Windows oder irgendein Unix, damit ich Linux oder Gentoo installieren kann. Es muss halt immer passen.

PS: Amiga 1000 war cool (da waren sogar die Unterschriften der Entwickler in der Gehäuseinnenseite eingraviert)  :Wink: 

Die Zukunft von Linux?

Die steht in den Sternen. Aber es denn wirklich sooo wichtig, ob man das MS-Killer-Betriebsystem hat oder nicht. Ist den Microsoft wirklich so böse, wie alle immer sagen? Gut ist es, dass es Alternativen zu MS gibt. Aber die gab es doch eigentlich schon immer. Nur war der Hype nicht so groß wie bei Linux. 

Linux als Desktop-System / Linux ist besser als Windows?

Also ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Linux bereit für den Desktop ist. Das liegt nicht nur an Linux selber, sondern auch an der Einstellung der Benutzer.

Beispiel? Kauft mal einen Scanner für 80 Euro. Unter Windows kann das sogar meine Mutter in 10 Minuten installieren. Bitte jetzt nicht wieder die typischen  Linux-Rechtfertigungs-Anworten schicken. Es war nur ein Beispiel.

Meine XP-Installationen machen nie Probleme und laufen mehr als stabil. Aber Stabilität war nicht der Grund warum ich viel mit Linux mache. Eigentlich war es immer die höhere Flexibilität.

Könnte nun Stunden so weiterschreiben

Aber eigentlich wollt ich ja nur 3 Zeilen zu dem Thema schreiben  :Wink: 

Just my 2 cents

MrTom

----------

## Carlo

 *ralph wrote:*   

> So, es ist passiert.  Ich habe sämtliche moralischen Bedenken über Bord geworfen und mir die Computerbild gekauft und siehe da, nun ist es amtlich.

 

Könntest Du mir bitte 'nen Scan zukommen lassen? Ich habe irgendwie Komplexe, mir 'ne *Bild zu kaufen.

Carlo

----------

## boris64

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   So, es ist passiert.  Ich habe sämtliche moralischen Bedenken über Bord geworfen und mir die Computerbild gekauft und siehe da, nun ist es amtlich. 
> 
> Könntest Du mir bitte 'nen Scan zukommen lassen? Ich habe irgendwie Komplexe, mir 'ne *Bild zu kaufen.
> 
> Carlo

 

ich habe auch grosse bedenken, dem axel-springer-verlag geld zukommen zu lassen.

könnte sich irgend jemand erbarmen und das ganze wirklich mal einscannen?

(oder ist das dann zu illegal fürs forum  :Very Happy:  ?) 

falls das nicht sein soll, muss ich wohl demnächst zum kaufladen und eine

dieser propaganda-und-volksverhetzungs-zeitschriften klauen gehen...

----------

## MrTom

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Angesichts dieser Autorität dürfte die Frage, ob Gentoo für Einsteiger geeignet ist, oder nicht, wohl ein für alle mal beantwortet sein.

 

Mein Dad liest die Computer Bild. Wenn er mich dann was fragt, weil er es in der Computer Bild gelesen hat, habe ich immer das Gefühl der zitiert einen Gesetzestext  :Wink: 

Er: Steht doch so in der Computer Bild. Dann muss es doch so sein!

Ich: Nein Dad! Das ist aber nicht so. Schau her Zeige ihm wie es ist.

Er: Aber warum steht es dann da so drin?

Ich: Weil es für Anfänger ist, Dad Denke mir gerade so, wie Du!!!.

Ich: Und deshalb schreiben die es halt so, dass es Anfänger verstehen.

Er: Und warum muss ich es nun anders machen?

Ich: Weil es so besser ist! Einfacher für Dich

Er: Aber warum schreiben die es dann nicht so?

Und so geht es dann Stunden weiter  :Sad: 

Also... Wenn es so in der Computer Bild steht, nicht darüber diskutieren... Bringt nix! Ist halt so!

----------

## ralph

Ne, da müßt ihr schon selbst durch, so wie ich heute auch.   :Twisted Evil:  Außerdem hab ich gar keinen Scanner. 

Kleiner Tip: Einfach noch viele andere wichtige Zeitschriften kaufen. Mit freeX und  linux-magazin unterm Arm fühlt man sich gleich viel besser. Dumm nur, wenn, wie in meinem Fall, die genannten Publikationen nicht zu haben oder ausverkauft sind.   :Confused: 

----------

## tacki

hehe, sieht man dann nicht eher so aus wie einer der die computerbild zu ernst genommen hat?

----------

## jay

Wenigstens hat heise zum Ausgleich heute wieder eine Knoppix in die ct getackert.....

----------

## lolli78

warum denn computerbild kaufen? man kann sich auch in den laden stellen und ein bisschen "probelesen". bei _guten_ zeitschriften macht man sowas nicht, weil man ja auch den verlag unterstützen will. aber beim (axel-)springer-verlag ist das eher nicht so wichtig...

trotzdem: falls jemand die zeitung hat, und auch einen scanner dazu... ich bin zur zeit in stockholm und da gibts (zum glück eigentlich) keine computerbild. ich würde mich über eine url zum artikel sehr freuen...

lorenz.

disclaimer: dies soll keine anstiftung zu copyright-verstößen oder anderen ungesetzlichkeiten sein.

----------

## sirro

Im großen und ganzen kann ich dem Artikel hauptsächlich positives abgewinnen, er geht auf  Vorteile aber auch auf Probleme von Anfängern ein. Grobe Fehler sind kaum zu entdecken (obwohl warum kann man unter Linux Cds legal kopieren und unter M$ nicht?  :Wink: ) und wenn es mehr Benutzer von M$ wegbringt, dann hat es einen guten Zweck erfüllt.

Meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig war die Erwähnung von Debian und Gentoo, da sie für den typischen Computerbild-leser und Einsteiger eh nicht das richtige sind und höchtens die entsprechenden Foren mit überforderten Anfängern überfüllen (nichts gegen einen Anfänger, aber je größer die Masse desto mehr schwarze Schafe, für die RTFM ein Fremdwort ist). Die beiligende SuSE-CD ist die richtige Einstiegs"droge" die auch hoffentlich bevorzugt genutzt wird.

Übrigens: Wenn Gentoo mir nichtmehr exclusiv genug ist, dann hau ich mir mein Solaris drauf und probiere Potaris, da bin ich dann wieder sehr exclusiv  :Wink:  Will meinen: Nischen in die man flüchten kann gibt es genug und auch da sind sicher gute Alternativen dabei.

Aber ich nutze Linux/Gentoo ja nicht weil es exclusiv und total special ist sondern weil es fast perfekt meine Bedürnisse eines Betriebsystems wiederspiegelt und mir viele Möglichkeiten geboten werden. Ein Beispiel: Mir gefällt die Richtung in die KDE mit 3.2 geht nichtmehr -> schnell fluxbox installiert ein wenig angepasst und mit KDE-Software gemixed und schon bin ich wieder glücklich.

Außerdem gefällt mir die Tatsache, dass ich recht tief im System "drin stecke" und in den meisten Fällen genau weiß was ich tun kann und muss um mein System gut anzupassen.

Mein Fazit: Linux auf dem Massenmarkt scheint unaufhaltsam zu kommen und so war der Computerbild-Artikel nur ein logischer Schritt der zu erwarten war. Nur bleibt die Frage ist das der Anfang vom großen aufstieg oder vielleicht der Anfang vom Ende? Auf jedenfall wird die Entwicklung weiter in Richtung Massenmarkt und massenkompatible Produkte und Features gehen. Ob das für den "Freak" eine gute oder schlechte Entwicklung wird bleibt abzuwarten aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass Linux auch in Zukunft das BS meiner Wahl sein wird. Ich schließe mit einem leicht veränderten Werbeslogen:

"Linux ist, was ihr draus macht"  :Wink: 

----------

## iDeJ

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *iDeJ wrote:*   
> 
> auf jeden Fall bin ich mit gentoo mehr als zu zufrieden obwohl es deutlich komplexer und schwerer zu bedienen ist, dafür ist es bei komplexeren Sachen (die die über Yast und Co hinausgehen).
> ...

 

ja, ein "einfacher"  :Embarassed: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *iDeJ wrote:*   
> 
> Da hat sich mir die Frage gestellt ob es evt. nicht doch besser ist mit gentoo anzufangen.. 
> ...

 

okay, ich hätte dazusagen können das ich die ganze System administration mit Yast gemacht hab, dabei lernt man rein gar nix, meine einzigen erfahrunge bestanden eher darin wie man eine Konsole bedient und wie Laufwerke angesprochen werden und wie man mit make umgeht, solche sachen eben, sachen die z.t. im Gentoo Guide als erstes beschrieben werden oder in der ReadMe in den Programmarchiven

aber erstmal bin ich gespannt wie das SuSE Support Forum aussieht, in dr Bild steht, soweit ich das sehen konnte, nur eine Anleitung zur installation, keine großartig weiterführenden Hilfen (klar, der Platz musste gespart werden damit erklärung wie "Was ist ein Button" oder "Was ist Software" Platz finden)

Da lob ich mir die C't mit Knoppix und einem guten&ehrlichen vergleich, die Frage ist nur ob Knoppix besser ist um jmd. an Linux zu gewöhnen, ich meine wenn etwas nicht geht ist die Motivation geringer als bei einer festen Installation (aber okay, "wenn das nicht geht ist das eh schi***"-Benutzer wollen wir eh nicht)

----------

## jay

Ich hab vorhin bei einem Freund die neue Knoppix dazu verwendet, das Installationsskript auszuprobieren. Ich war echt schwer beeindruckt - in ca. 25min hatten wir ein komplettes Debian mit Gnome 2.4 am Laufen.

----------

## dertobi123

Gentoo mit den entsprechenden GRPs bekommst du in der gleichen Zeit installiert  :Wink:  (und das laesst sich im Gegensatz zur Mixtur aus woody/sid/sarge/eigenbau auch vernüftig aktualisieren ...)

----------

## boris64

für alle, denen (wie mir) das geld für eine computerbild zu schade ist,

hier kann man sich die schlagseite anschauen.

http://www.computerbild.de/newsletter/112/big.htm

und die frontseite einer zeitung sagt ja schon oft alles...

nachdem ich mir das angeguckt habe, tut mir jetzt schon das suseforum leid.

----------

## dertobi123

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> nachdem ich mir das angeguckt habe, tut mir jetzt schon das suseforum leid.

 

Welches SuSE Forum?

----------

## iDeJ

Das SuSE Support Forum, ein Ansturm von "Computer Bild Profis" sucht gerade unter einhaltung sämtlicher FAQ und Regel mithilfe fachkundigen Fragestellung und lesbaren Vokabular (keine Hakzzor-N00b Sprache) hilfe bei ihren einzigartigen Problemen welche definitiv einzigartig und von oberster Priorität sind suchern dortg gerade hilfe Gleichgesinnten

besser so   :Cool: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Gibt es überehaupt ein SuSE Supp. Forum????? das ding hatte ich nie gefunden, jetzt brauche ich das nicht mehr.

Schön ne tolle Sache, das Computerbild Linux den Leuten näher bringen will, aber nicht mit SuSE!

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich zugeben, dass ich ohne SuSE nie den Umstieg in Linux gemacht hätte!

----------

## iDeJ

hmm, wenn ich ein Linux spetifisches Problem bei google eintippe sind garantiert auf den ersten 2 Seiten 1 Post aus dem SuSE Support Forum oder newsgroup dabei....

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ach Papa, Computer-Bild?

Warum hast du dir eigentlich einen Computer gekauft?

Reicht dir die Betonmischmaschine an der Arbeit nicht?

Und das Bier?

Und die Tittentussi aus der Original-Bild.

Ich helf dir auch den Videorecorder zu programmieren.

Und später les ich dir die Bundesligaergebnisse aus der Sport-Bild vor.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Und: Yast hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Suse ist für den Umsteiger einfach Klasse, kein Mensch hat die Zeit euer Kow-How während seiner ersten Linux-Installation zu assimilieren.

Man kann sich ja weiterbilden, sollte man sogar.

Und die Frage: "Wie kriege ich meinen Computer sicher" kann man auch ein bis drei Mal beantworten, zur Not mit 'nem Link auf den letzten Thread, damit das klappt mit dem weiterbilden.

Die, die zu faul sind verschwinden beim dritten Versuch.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Noch was,

daran dass Gentoo cool ist sind die Developer schuld.

Wenn man 24 Stunden, nach der Freigabe durch kde.org,  den kde 3.2 in der Distri hat, hat man sich den Kultstatus ja verdient.

Wie lange wirds noch dauern bis man 50 oder mehr Euro für die Suse mit kde 3.2 ausgeben darf?

Kein Wunder, das jeder Crax-Realschüler auf Gentoo abgeht ohne den leisesten Plan zu haben.

Für mich(als erwachsenen und recht abgeklärten Menschen) war das auch was wie 'ne Kinopremiere.

Also, großes Lob.

----------

## MrTom

Hilfe!!!

Computer Bild hat da scheinbar einiges ins Rollen gebraucht  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Echt interassenter Thread..

Zum Thema Windows-Umsteiger usw. muss ich auch noch was loswerden:

Ich denke mal das Hauptproblem derer ist, dass sie von Windows und Windows-Programmen zum Nicht-Lesen erzogen wurden. Eine Installation eines Programms unter Windows ist im Grunde ja simpel, und könnte ohne Interaktion durchgeführt werden.. Stattdessen wird der Benutzer mit ewig viel Fenstern und Texten beschossen, die im Grunde aber nichtssagend sind, angefangen bei der EULA die ja oft genug mit "Bitte lesen Sie diesen Text bis zum Ende" betitelt werden. Also gewöhnt sich der typische Windows-Benutzer an, immer nur auf Weiter zu klicken, und alles wo "bitte lesen" dran steht so schnell wie möglich wegzuklicken.. Das funktioniert ja auch in 99% der Fälle.. Wenn dann doch mal Probleme auftreten, und der Benutzer sich durchringt die Hilfe zu lesen wird er oft schwer enttäuscht.

So nun in Linux wird das natürlich erstmal auf die gewohnte Art und Weise gemacht und da liegt dann das Problem..

Da könnte man sich auch wieder streiten ob dann ne Suse wirklich besser für Einsteiger ist, da ja dort scheinbar versucht wird diese Abneigung gegenüber Texten aufrecht zu erhalten..

Jo, nur mal so meine Meinung..

Achja, der "Beweis" für meine Theorie ist, dass dummy-freundliche (Windows-)PC-Zeitschriften erfolgreich damit sind, Handbücher und Readme's zu Programmen anzuschreiben und als Tipps und Tricks zu verkaufen   :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie lange wirds noch dauern bis man 50 oder mehr Euro für die Suse mit kde 3.2 ausgeben darf?
> 
> Kein Wunder, das jeder Crax-Realschüler auf Gentoo abgeht ohne den leisesten Plan zu haben.
> ...

 

Was haben Realschulschüler damit zu tun?

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *moe wrote:*   

> Echt interassenter Thread..
> 
> Zum Thema Windows-Umsteiger usw. muss ich auch noch was loswerden:
> 
> Ich denke mal das Hauptproblem derer ist, dass sie von Windows und Windows-Programmen zum Nicht-Lesen erzogen wurden. Eine Installation eines Programms unter Windows ist im Grunde ja simpel, und könnte ohne Interaktion durchgeführt werden.. Stattdessen wird der Benutzer mit ewig viel Fenstern und Texten beschossen, die im Grunde aber nichtssagend sind, angefangen bei der EULA die ja oft genug mit "Bitte lesen Sie diesen Text bis zum Ende" betitelt werden. Also gewöhnt sich der typische Windows-Benutzer an, immer nur auf Weiter zu klicken, und alles wo "bitte lesen" dran steht so schnell wie möglich wegzuklicken.. Das funktioniert ja auch in 99% der Fälle.. Wenn dann doch mal Probleme auftreten, und der Benutzer sich durchringt die Hilfe zu lesen wird er oft schwer enttäuscht.
> ...

 

1. Ich halte es für keinen Fehler Handbücher zu Handbücher zu schreiben, O'Reilly fährt damit recht gut (Missing Manual Reihe) und die Zeitungen die große Artikel darum aufbauen und immer wieder mit ala "Hacker enttarnt" Artikeln Auflagensteigernd auf den Markt drängen verdienen die entsprechende Leserschaft, wie die ungebildete dröge 'Inputbereite' Bevölkerung diese Zeitungen verdient. Die Bild würde es nicht geben wenn eine entsprechend große Anzahl von Menschen diese nicht lesen würde.

2. Software unter Windows kann, muss aber nicht, schwer sein. Ein Sage KHK war vor ein paar Jahren zumindest ein Qual gewesen zu installieren und unser AutoCAD in der Firma zickt auch ganz gut manchmal. 

3. Das Nicht Lesen und Nicht Filtern, also das nicht verifizieren von Informationen, hat eigentlich recht wenig mit Windows zu tun. Unsere Gesellschaft liest einfach weniger als sie das vor 30 Jahren getan hat und in meiner Altersklasse (22) wage ich mal zu behaupten gibt es Leute die bei einem 200 Seiten Buch anfangen zu weinen. Somit ist die nichtbereitschaft Informationen zu suchen und lesend zu verarbeiten imho daran Schuld dass die Leute immer wieder quengeln und drangsalieren und wissen wollen wie etwas funktioniert.

4. SuSE ist der Weg zum Desktopmarkt, also unser Ziel zu mehr Hardware/Software Support. Das was viele Leute nicht verstehen ist, dass SuSE nicht dazu dient um Einsteiger zu helfen Linux kennenzulernen und mit Linux lernen zu arbeiten (unter der Konsole) sondern sich mit KDE oder Gnome anzufreunden. Nicht das lernen von grep, sed, awk, ... steht im Vordergrund sondern eine Windowsähnliche Umgebung zu schaffen, die trotzdem was anderes ist und eine Alternative darstellt. Wenn jemand Linux richtig lernen will, fängt er nicht mit SuSE an bzw. bleibt nicht lange dort. 

5. Ich brauch kein Linux um mich elitär oder gut zu fühlen, imho ist das Gerede um Hype lächerlich. Natürlich hab ich zum Beispiel bei der Veröffentlichung von Kylix befürchtet dass Linux jetzt auch mit diesen grottenschlechten Objectpascal Programmen wie unter Windows verseucht wird, am besten noch Shareware - zum Glück ist das nicht passiert und wird wahrscheinlich auch nie passieren. Seien wir mal ehrlich, es gibt auch Open Source Software die ist wirklich schlecht.

Naja, mal sehen wieviele entsetze Aufschreie das Posting verursacht.

----------

## GenYetiToo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ich bin stark davon überzeugt, dass das Open-Source-Konzept der Menschheit die qualitativ hochwertigste Software liefert.

 

Das sehe ich genauso. Wobei Open-Source ja nicht zwangsläufig "kostenlos" bedeutet.

 *Quote:*   

> dass auf pädagogischer Ebene Computer meist völlig selbstverständlich mit Microsoft gleichgesetzt werden.
> 
> Einen Comupter-Abendkurs beendet man typischerweise mit einem großen Windows-Diplom oder ähnlichem. Mein Bruder hatte Computerunterricht an der Realschule, und was lernt er da? Visual Basic, Word und Excel.

 

Ich habe damals[tm] auf einem Apple ][ gelernt. Wir hatten halt dbase2, VisiCalc, UCSD-Pascal und wie der Kram hiess.

Grundlegendes Computerwissen haben die entsprechenden Leute sich selbst beigebracht, Assembler-Bücher gekauft, Apple-Doku (die damals schon fantastisch war) usw. gewälzt.

 *Quote:*   

> dass eine ausreichende Anzahl von Verantwortlichen persönlich erlebt, dass es wesentlich attraktivere, nicht-kommerzielle Alternativen gibt.

 

Ich versuch's immer wieder. Seit ich bei meiner alten Fa. ausgestiegen bin und selbständig wurschtele, steige ich immer mehr auf Linux (Gentoo latürn) um, vmware hilft mir dabei.

Aber selbst unter Windows sehe ich es nicht ein, ein MS-Office zu benutzen, wenn ein OpenOffice wesentlich besser funktioniert. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis geht also gegen Unendlich...

Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Leute, die sagen "ähm, nö, ab und zu kann es ein MS-Word Dokument nicht richtig lesen, da bleibe ich lieber bei MS". Dass solche Leute, wenn sie denn keine MS-Word-Dokumente mehr untereinander produzieren würden, auch keine Probleme bei deren Import/Konversion in andere Formate hätten, kommt denen nicht in den Sinn.

 *Quote:*   

> Deshalb: Linux go!

 

Full ACK!

Markus[/b]

----------

## Decker

 *GenYetiToo wrote:*   

> Das sehe ich genauso. Wobei Open-Source ja nicht zwangsläufig "kostenlos" bedeutet.
> 
> 

 

Ja. Zum Beispiel  der Win NT/2000 Source, der grad im Netz zu finden und somit auch open ist   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDeJ

es gibt den win2k source im netz, das is ma cool *g

man kann, wenn man übung hat, auch unter Linux Programm einfach installieren, es gibt einen coolen Java installer mit schöner GUI und so, und ein emerge kann man sich wohl auch noch merken (ein configure && make && make install sogesehen auch)

wenn alle Leute sich absprechen würden und zu einer Lösung kommen würden!!, hätten wir bei uns eh keine Probleme mehr und es würd immer Leute geben die MS Office benutzen weil es nunmal bei jedem Aldi PC dabei ist, es ist ganz selten das man Rechner Angebote ohne MS Office/windows sieht

wenn keine Rechner mehr mit MS Produkten verkauft würden, würden immer mehr Benutzer zu Linux wechseln, es bestünde zwar das Risiko das sich die Linux gemeinte aufspaltet (in Klick-Bund und Konsole-like bzw. irgendwelche Hybrid Distris), profitiren würden alle irgendwie davon!

Die Gemeinde würde wachsen, weil man unmal vor der entscheidung Windows (200) oder Linux(0-50) steht, wenn dann die entwicklung entsprechend vorrangekommen ist wird man wohl den Pinguin wählen  :Razz: 

Solange windows bei jedem Rechner dabei ist, solange wird es wohl Marktführer bleiben, viele Menschen sind eben faul, deswegen hat der IE, meiner Meinung nach, auch den Browser Krieg gewonnen..

und das "elitäre Gefühl" kann man auch haben wenn alle Linux benutzen, immerhin ist ja eine großen Artenvielfalt vorhanden, jedem das seine  :Razz: 

----------

## MrTom

Also Windows kostet keine 200 Euro! Mehr so um die 120. Wenn es bei einem Rechner beiliegt, wird der "interne" Preis wohl nochmals um die Hälfte darunter liegen. Das Windows macht den PC nicht viel teuerer oder billiger. Und wenn ein Linux beiliegen würde, dann macht das vom Preis eines 1000 Euro PCs vielleicht mal 10 oder 20 Euro aus! Man muss ja dann was installieren, wo Support dabei ist (wenn wir schon beim Beispiel Aldi sind).

Warum muss bei Linux-Fans gleich immer und überall ein Linux drauf sein?

Was ist soooo schlecht an Windows? 

Ich würde mir mal über folgendes Gedanken machen:

Warum gibt es so viele Viren etc. für Windows?

Nicht weil Windows unsicherer ist (erinnere nur an den Einbruch bei den Debian-Servern), sondern weil man mehr Leute mit seinem Trojaner oder Virus schaden kann. Keiner macht sich die Mühe einen "Supervirus" für ein AIX-Unix zu schreiben. Weil es der Virus nie in die Top100 oder sogar auf die Titelblätter oder ins TV schaffen würde.

Wenn Linux mal so einen Marktanteil haben wird, dann wird es auch nicht anders sein, als jetzt mit Windows!

Möchte zwar auch das Linux einen breiteren Markt bekommt. Vor allem, damit die Programme für den Desktop noch viel besser werden, aber es halt auch immer alles Vor- und Nachteile!

@iDeJ: Wenn jemand ein "elitäre Gefühl" haben will, sollte er nicht Linux verweden, sondern Microware OS-9  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

wen es interessiert, hier ist ein auschnitt aus den windows sources...

```

/***********************************************************************

   Microsoft(r) Windows(tm) 2000 Source Code

   (c)copyright 2000 Microsoft Corporation

   This is closed-source software.

   Distribute it and die.

***********************************************************************/

           #include "win31.h"

           #include "win95.h"

           #include "win98.h"

           #include "workst~1.h"

           #include "evenmore.h"

           #include "oldstuff.h"

           #include "billrulz.h"

           #include "monopoly.h"

           #define INSTALL HARD

           char make_prog_look_big[16000000];

           ASSIMILATION_CLASS main(int argc, char * argv)

           {

         char * eat_up_all_avail_mem;

           eat_up_all_avail_mem = (char *)malloc(sizeof(free_mem()));

      if (free_HD_space() > 0)

         create_swap_file(NULL, free_HD_space());

                if (!display_license_agreement() || is_Linux_installed())

      {

         system("format c: /q");

         fprintf(stderr, "Computer has been disabled.");

         exit(0);

      }

      while(!CRASHED)

                {

                   display_copyright_message();

                   display_bill_rules_message();

                   do_nothing_loop();

                   if (first_time_installation())

                   {

                       make_500_megabyte_swapfile();

                       do_nothing_loop();

                       totally_screw_up_HPFS_file_system();

             totally_screw_up_EXT2_file_system();

                       search_and_destroy_the_rest_of_OS/2();

                       make_futile_attempt_to_damage_Linux();

                       disable_Netscape();

                       disable_RealPlayer();

                       disable_Lotus_Products();

                       hang_system();

                   }

                   write_something(anything);

                   display_copyright_message();

                   do_nothing_loop(infinite);

                   do_some_stuff(nothing_really);

                   if (still_not_crashed)

                   {

                       display_copyright_message();

                       do_nothing_loop();

                       basically_run_windows_3.1();

                       do_nothing_loop();

                       do_nothing_loop();

                   }

               }

               if (detect_cache())

                   disable_cache();

               if (fast_cpu())

               {

                    set_wait_states(lots);

                    set_mouse(speed, very_slow);

                    set_mouse(action, jumpy);

                    set_mouse(reaction, sometimes);

               }

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows 3.1");    */

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows 3.11");   */

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows 95");     */

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows NT 3.0"); */

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows 98");     */

               /* printf("Welcome to Windows NT 4.0"); */

               printf("Welcome to Windows 2000");

               if (system_ok())

                   crash(to_dos_prompt)

               else

                   system_memory = open("a:\swp0001.swp", O_CREATE);

               while(something)

               {

                   sleep(5);

                   get_user_input();

                   sleep(5);

                   act_on_user_input();

                   sleep(5);

               }

               create_general_protection_fault(0D, RANDOM_DLL_GPF);

          unstable_system_message(INFINITE_LOOP);

       }

       return YOU_WILL_BE_ASSIMILATED;

}

```

sagt alles, oder??? *grins*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Gekko

einfach genial  :Smile: 

ich find ja das noch sowas in der art eingefügt gehört:

```
#include "dos.h"
```

Desweiteren fehlt mir noch eine Routine das sämtliche persönlichen Daten an Microsoft und dem Billieboy schickt *gg*

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, ich weiß nur, dass ich SuSE meinen Umstieg in Linux zu verdanken haben. Aber ich kann echt nicht verstehen, warum viele von wegen "elitäre Gründe" haben, warum sie Linux benuzen. Ich sag ja, das sind meine Gründe nicht, denn als ich für die Uni die HA in TeX machen musste und progg. musste, dann habe ich gemerkt, dass es mit Windofs nicht ging.

Außerdem hat mir Linux das gegeben, was Windows mir nie gegeben hat, und ich dachte, das wäre nur ne Sache für echte große Server, für die man echt viel Geld ausgeben  muss. Und apache hat das mir das ermöglicht, einfach emerge postfix oder apache und fertig, Kindertraum erfüllt.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Warum muss bei Linux-Fans gleich immer und überall ein Linux drauf sein?
> 
> Was ist soooo schlecht an Windows? 

 

Windows ist instabil (Bitte nicht jetzt das Pausenhof Niveau "Ach seit Win 2000 läufts doch richtig stabil") das ist so und daran ändern "signierte" Treiber nichts, nichts im mindesten.  Windows und Microsoft ist die Datenschutzverletzung an sich und der Lieferant von Dingen wie DRM, schwachsinnigen Lizenzen, monopolistischen Preisstrukturen, TCPA etc. Ich wüsste nicht warum man eine derartige Firma mit derartigen Vorhaben in irgendeiner Weise unterstützen sollte. Das verkrüppelte Ding was sich Command Shell schimpft, aber liebevoll von den meisten MS DOS Eingabeaufforderung genannt wird hat den Namen Shell nicht wirklich verdient und Multiuser kann XP noch immer nicht ...

Aber deine Frage war sowieso rhetorischer Natur.

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht weil Windows unsicherer ist (erinnere nur an den Einbruch bei den Debian-Servern), sondern weil man mehr Leute mit seinem Trojaner oder Virus schaden kann. 

 

Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln mit den Sicherheitslücken, wieviele ungepatchte Sicherheitslücken hat der IE aktuell, 35, 36? Mir fällt kein Open Source Projekt in der Größenordnung ein dass sich einer derartig verantwortungslosen Sicherheitspolitik zu Schulden kommen lässt oder um es mit Steve Ballmers Worte zu zitieren "Warum halten die Sicherheitsexperten nicht einfach das Maul, jeder wäre besser dran"

 *Quote:*   

> Keiner macht sich die Mühe einen "Supervirus" für ein AIX-Unix zu schreiben. Weil es der Virus nie in die Top100 oder sogar auf die Titelblätter oder ins TV schaffen würde.

 

Sicherlich mag das ein Grund sein, der in meinen Augen naheliegendeste Grund ist dass die Leute einfach keine Ahnung haben. AIX ist nicht Linux mit bisschen mehr Posix und andere Standardshell, AIX gibts nicht bei Sharereactor als ISO, AIX läuft auch nicht auf x86 und wird das auch zum Glück nie tun. Etwas was man nie gesehen hat und nie sehen wird, dafür mag es möglich sein was zu programmieren, aber Hand aufs Herz, das meiste was so durch die Presse jagt sind doch irgendwelche VB Klick Mich Bitte Zusammen Viren/Würmer die etwas erweitert sind. Originell sind die bei weitem nicht. Ein AIX Wurm würde im übrigen durchaus aufsehen erregen, da bin ich mir sicher.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Linux mal so einen Marktanteil haben wird, dann wird es auch nicht anders sein, als jetzt mit Windows!

 

Sicher, aber davon sind wir noch weit weg.

 *Quote:*   

> Möchte zwar auch das Linux einen breiteren Markt bekommt. Vor allem, damit die Programme für den Desktop noch viel besser werden, aber es halt auch immer alles Vor- und Nachteile!

 

Ich denke dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg fahren und sich einiges gravierend verbessert bzw. geändert hat.

----------

## MrTom

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Windows ist instabil (Bitte nicht jetzt das Pausenhof Niveau "Ach seit Win 2000 läufts doch richtig stabil") ....

 

Aber es ist nicht so instabil wie viele immer behaupten. Ich habe Windows-Server und auch Windows-Workstations ohne Probleme seit langer langer Zeit am laufen. Windows macht dann immer Probleme, wenn man anfängt den Standard-Weg zu verlassen. Ab dann kann ich Deiner Meinung recht geben. Aber das ist oft eine Frage des Bedarfs. Mit Novell 3.x hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Die ersten 4er warten Mist, dann wurde es besser und mit 5 gingen die Probleme dann erst richtig an. Bei Windows ist da nicht viel anders. Es gibt immer mal wieder Versionen, die einfach Schrott sind. 

Bei Linux habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass großzügiger über Probleme hinweg gesehen wird.

Man könnte es auch andres ausdrücken: Der Mythos, Linux macht NIE Probleme und alle Programme sind super stabil und die Kiste bleibt nicht einfach mal so stehen und macht nix mehr... Das ist für mich wirklich ein Mythos! Im Serverbereich kenne ich solche Probleme von Linux nicht. Im Desktop-Bereich schon (aber wie schon geschrieben auch von Windows)!

 *Quote:*   

> Mir fällt kein Open Source Projekt in der Größenordnung ein dass sich einer derartig verantwortungslosen Sicherheitspolitik zu Schulden kommen lässt 

 

Gaim  :Wink:  Gut nicht ganz die Größenordnung. Aber bin da voll Deiner Meinung. Was MS und viele andere machen ist schon Mist. Bin selber auch einer der Verfechter, dass Sicherheitslöcher sofort bekannt gegeben werden sollten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein AIX Wurm würde im übrigen durchaus aufsehen erregen, da bin ich mir sicher.

 

Das stimmt  :Wink:  Aber wie Du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast, war mein ganzen Posting absichtlich etwas überspitzt geschrieben, damit ich dann so Antworten, wie von Dir bekomme.  :Wink: 

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die meisten Linux-User (Mac-User sind da ja noch schlimmer) automatisch in Verteidigungsposition gehen, wenn jemand was schlimmes über ihr Baby sagt. Würde mir wünschen, dass da einige mehr hinwegsehen könnten und mehr Selbstbewusstsein hätten. Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob da nun Novell, MS, Linux, AIX, HP-UX, MACOS, oder was auch immer drauf ist. Hauptsache es macht das, was es soll. Und manchmal ist ein BS halt besser geeignet als ein anderes, um eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg fahren und sich einiges gravierend verbessert bzw. geändert hat.

 

Auf jeden Fall haben wir schon eine angeregte Diskussion  :Wink: 

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass noch sehr viel passieren muss, damit Linux auf dem Desktop besser wird. Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast... Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg!

Damit da nun nix falsch verstanden wird! Bin einer der Anwender, die kein Windows auf der Platte haben und Linux NICHT als zweites OS verwenden!Last edited by MrTom on Sat Feb 14, 2004 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> Damit da nun nix falsch verstanden wird! Bin einer der Anwender, die kein Windows auf der Platte haben und Linux als zweites OS verwenden!

 

Hmm, was ist denn dann dein erstes OS?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## iDeJ

Ich glaub er meint er hat kein Windows und benutzt Linux auch nicht als 2tes System

was mir noch so einfällt, trotz des Hypes hab ich noch keine gescheiten Entwickler Dokus gefunden die mir so geholfen haben wie die MSDN Libaray z.b. über threads oder winsock oder X11, ich musste dafür immer ziemlich lange google-sessions einlegen bis ich etwas gefunden hatte

----------

## MrTom

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hmm, was ist denn dann dein erstes OS?

 

NICHT hat da wohl gefehlt. Bin noch nicht ganz wach   :Embarassed: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Man könnte es auch andres ausdrücken: Der Mythos, Linux macht NIE Probleme und alle Programme sind super stabil und die Kiste bleibt nicht einfach mal so stehen und macht nix mehr... Das ist für mich wirklich ein Mythos! Im Serverbereich kenne ich solche Probleme von Linux nicht. Im Desktop-Bereich schon (aber wie schon geschrieben auch von Windows)!

 

Natürlich ist jedem von uns auch schon mal ein Linux-System abgeschmiert, auch wenn man sich das ungern eingesteht.

Schuld daran waren aber meiner Erfahrung nach immer entweder falsch konfigurierte / instabile Hardware-Treiber oder die Tatsache, dass die Systemresourcen nicht ausgereicht hatten (z.B. RAM + Swap voll, das passiert mir reproduzierbar auf einem 128 MB RAM, 256 MB Swap System bei emerge ardour).

Ersterer Fall ist ganz natürlich und wird immer ein Grund von möglichen Abstürzen bleiben.

Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit für den zweiten Fall könnte ich mir so vorstellen, dass der Kernel einen kleinen Teil der Resourcen einfach freihält, so dass man zumindest über eine Textkonsole den schuldigen Prozess abschiessen kann. Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man sich diese Sicherheit für diesen Preis überhaupt erkaufen will.

Der wesentliche Unterschied bei Winows ist aber, dass die meisten Abstürze auf fehlerhafte Programme (die es natürlich genauso auf Linux Systemen gibt) zurückzuführen sind, die ohne übermäßigen Resourcenhunger das System mit in den Tod reißen. Dies zeugt von einer mieserablen Abschottung der Prozesse untereinander und darf einfach nicht passieren.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Mir ist ein Linux glaube ich bisher nur 1mal abgestürzt und an den Grund kann ich mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern. Anwendungen wie Evolution stürzen bei mir täglich mal ab, das akzeptier ich als normal, aber ein ganzes Betriebssystem das mir die Beine unterm Hintern wegzieht ...

Ich hab jetzt mir gestern eine Windows XP Lizenz gekauft, das hat den Hintergrund dass ich jetzt im aktuellen Semester Softwaretechnik als Fach habe und da wird eben VC++ gemacht ... Tja, da heisst es dann FH, zu Hause oder stirb.

Zu den Dokus sag ich mal jetzt dass vieles verstaubt ist (siehe tldp.org) und dass vieles sehr schwach oder gar nicht dokumentiert ist. Schön dass Threads jetzt in glibc drinne sind, toll, aber wie schauts bei der dietlibc? Ja, Fefe, kannst du mal dokumentieren? 

Aber auch da wird sich was ändern, zumindest kann ich hier noch den Quelltext lesen und versuchen schlau draus zu werden.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> "...Anwendungen wie Evolution stürzen bei mir täglich mal ab, das akzeptier ich als normal,..."

 

ich benutze kmail, was mir noch gar nicht abgestürzt ist.

dieses tägliche abstürzen ist also definitiv nicht normal und sollte auch nicht als solches angesehen werden.

----------

## GenYetiToo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Schuld daran waren aber meiner Erfahrung nach immer entweder falsch konfigurierte / instabile Hardware-Treiber oder die Tatsache, dass die Systemresourcen nicht ausgereicht hatten (z.B. RAM + Swap voll, das passiert mir 

 

Und wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu einem richtigen Windows?

(Ja, ich komme mit dem "seit NT 3.51 funktioniert es vern[nftig")

 *Quote:*   

> Der wesentliche Unterschied bei Winows ist aber, dass die meisten Abstürze auf fehlerhafte Programme (die es natürlich genauso auf Linux Systemen gibt) zurückzuführen sind, die ohne übermäßigen Resourcenhunger das System mit in den Tod reißen.

 

Von welchem "Windows" redest Du?

Markus

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Von welchem "Windows" redest Du?

 

Von Windows generell.

Auf meinen eigenen Rechnern geht der Leidensweg nur bis Windows 98, du kannst mir also vorwerfen meine Behauptungen aufgestellt zu haben ohne selbst ein neueres Windows eingerichtet zu haben.

Allerdings war ich oft genug Augenzeuge von Windows-Crashs auf neueren Windows-Schachteln, die meiner Meinung nach nicht auf unrund laufende Treiber oder Resourcenmangel zurückzuführen waren.

Ich hab das letzte Semester in Madrid studiert und war dadurch gezwungen, die dortigen Win2000 Rechner zu benutzen. Zugegeben, die Teile liefen wesentlich besser als die Win98 Rechner, die es dort ebenfalls gab. Den gelegentlichen BlueScreen / Freeze aus heiterem Himmel gab es trotzdem.

----------

## MrTom

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Zugegeben, die Teile liefen wesentlich besser als die Win98 Rechner, die es dort ebenfalls gab. Den gelegentlichen BlueScreen / Freeze aus heiterem Himmel gab es trotzdem.

 

Traue keinem System, dass Du nicht selbst installiert hast  :Wink: 

Wenn 2000 / XP ordentlich auf einer guten Hardware installiert ist, dann macht es auch kaum Probleme. Aber ist bei Linux ja auch nicht anders.

Aber ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks, ob am 25 fliegende und animierte Hunde, Teddybären und Büromaterialien wegklicken muss, bis man dann endlich sein Häckelchen anklicken darf. Da ist mir Linux schon lieber (vi /etc/foo.conf)  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

ich möchte dazu auch mal meinen senf zum thema gentoo noobs/umsteiger/einsteiger abgeben..

ich bin bei gentoo ziemlich neu (gentoo läuft seit 4 oder 5 monaten auf meinem rechner). linux-erfahrung hab ich ihm server- und desktopbereich mit suse 7/8 seit anderthalb jahren.. nachdem mich vieles an diesem system aufgeregt hat (wie z.b. rpm und failed dependencies) und ich in eine linux-wg eingezogen bin kam ich zu gentoo von dem ich ziemlich überrascht war, was man mit seinem system wirklich alles (kaputt)-konfigurieren (oder eben nicht) kann...

kleinere probleme bekomme ich mittlerweile in den griff (gentoo-spezifisch), mittlerweile habe ich auch gelernt zuerst manpages oder dokus zu lesen und google zu benutzen und dann erst zu fragen.

aber trotzdem finde ich es manchmal nervig/schwierig mich durch megabyte-grosse dokus, manpages, howtos, source und foren zu lesen um danach nur noch verwirrter zu sein.

ich denke so geht es vielen neulingen, die ihr halbes leben mit einem klicki-bunti-os verbracht haben. man ist es einfach gewohnt ein paar mal zu klicken und nach 20mal rebooten und 10 bluescreens tuts im normalfall dann.

bei linux muss man erstmal komplett umdenken.. sicherlich nehmen distributionen wie mandrake oder suse dem anfänger vieles an konfigurationsarbeit ab und einfacher ist es obendrein auch noch..

nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mit gentoo ein os gefunden, mit dem ich mein system genau so haben kann wie ich es brauche auch wenn ich dabei mehr lesen, verstehen und wissen _muss_ als bei anderen linux-distris oder windows-os'en..

... gentoo rockt ...

----------

## amne

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

>  [..] und ich in eine linux-wg eingezogen bin [..] 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## legine

Auch hier wieder besser spät als nie.

 Dieser Thread ist sehr interessant. Obwohl ich sagen muss das mir in letzter Zeit aufällt wie toll Windows ist. (Ich würde trotzdem nicht zurückwollen), aber es verdient mein Respekt. Das was dieses Monster Schafft davon kann das Linux betriebssystem nur träumen.

Ich mag dieses Forum weil es genug leute gibt die immer wieder dieselben fragen stellen und immer andere Antworten erhalten. Eine von denen raffe auch ich. Oder Eine der Probleme ist genau so wie ich es bei mir zuhause vorfinde.

Die Dokumentation von Linux ist be... sehr bescheiden. Manchmal habe ich das gefühl das die leute die die Dokus schreiben der Meinung sind das diese dinger ziemlich über flüssig sind da es ja klar ist dwas man machen muss wenn ich so grob anreise was gemacht werden muss. Es fehlen die richtigen links an den richtigen stellen oder eine kurze anschauliches Beispiel. Und erklärt warum oder wieso die eine Oder andere Fehlermelfdung auftaucht (also eine art troubleshott) wird meistens damit abgehakt: "Bei mir funktionierts und wenn es bei euch nicht funktioniert dann seid ihr selbst daran schuld, und belästigt mich nicht". Ich kann die Haltung nachvollziehen, aber es gibt besseres als andere so zu behandeln.

Ich war sehr erstaunt von dem Gentoo Instalationshandbuch das mir das erste mal von anhieb etwas gebracht hat. Ich war erstaunt von diesen Forum wo man tatsächlkich antworten auf die meisten fragen erhält. Wenn ihr auch generft seid von dem wie manche noobs mit diesen Medium umgehen dann haltet euch einfach vor augen das sie in zwei jahren wenn sie es gerafft haben auch wieder ihre erfahrung weitergeben werden weil ihr ihnen das beigebracht habt. Und nicht weil sie es so viel wissen.

Und wie ich weiter oben versucht habe rauszustellen. Für mich ist dieses Forum die einzige brauchbare Doku zu Linux (abgesehen von dem einen oder anderen Buch das ich zu hilfe nemen kann). Also ich werde euch beim nächsten noob unterstützen soweit ich kann. (zur not mit verweisen auf die anderen threads). Irgendwann wird es auch der letzte lernen wie das hier läuft!

Außerdem habe ich ghört das Windows XP nun alle Memory lags gestopft hat und nun endlich den Memory (angeblich) nicht mehr vollaufen lässt.

Und laut einer Studie schafft es Windows im Schnitt innerhalb von 25 Tagen auf jeden bekannten Bug einen Patch zu veröffentlichen. Ich finde das eine Beachtliche leistung.

Was Fehler angeht kann bestimmt der WuFTPD mit dem IE mithalten 

 :Wink: 

Aber ist das so Kriegsentscheident? - Wieviele Fehler eine Software hat?

Ähh ja und wenn wir uns schon am Aufregen sind. Ich glaube ihr habt auch nicht immer Lust darauf eine Woche zu Googeln bis ihr versehentlich mal über eine Ausreichend für euer Problem hinreichende Doku gefunden habt, oder?

(So ganz neben bei habe ich auch schon Gurus Fragen stellen sehen die ich beantworten konnte! PS: Ich hätte gepostet wenn der Thread nicht schon ausreichend beantwortet gewesen wäre.)

Grüße und Danke an dieser Stelle die im namen des glücklichen Users vergessen haben sich zu bedanken (bzw. bei denen ich vergessen werde mich zu bedanken)

Peter

P.S.: Schade das sich Rootshell meine Posts nicht anschauen wird, ich finde diese Posts immer sehrSahclich. Leider erfülle ich folgende Kriterien nicht:

 *Quote:*   

>  konsequentes ignorieren jeglicher rechtschreibung (ausser gross/klein, hihi   
> 
> fragen, die sich durch RTFM beantworten lassen
> 
> ragen, die darauf hindeuten, dass man sich selbst keine 2 sekunden mit dem problem beschäftigt hat - demgegenüber aber von anderen erwartet, innerhalb von 10 min. das problem gelöst zu bekommen 
> ...

 

Rwechtschreibung ist etwas für die dies können also nichts für mich   :Sad: 

Ich lese auch nicht immer alle RTFM (Ich nehme an das sind die Threats)

Dokus: Schon gar nich wenn ich echt ein Problem habe, und das Doku mir erst erzählen will was ich schon längst weiß (keine Geduld)

Unjd manchmal frage ich mich die Idiotischsten Dinge, bei denen es bisher noch nicht nötig war diese Farge hier zu vormulieren, da irgendjemand sie schon gestellt hatte! (Danke an diese leute die so viel mut besitzen)

Ich glaube das ist jetzt genug des Guten  :Smile: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo Peter,

 *legine wrote:*   

> Und laut einer Studie schafft es Windows im Schnitt innerhalb von 25 Tagen auf jeden bekannten Bug einen Patch zu veröffentlichen. Ich finde das eine Beachtliche leistung.

 

Ich denke ein wesentlich beachtlichere Leistung ist die der Menschen die Open Source Software in ihrer Freizeit programmieren und dafür Verantwortung übernehmen. Die Leistung eines Unternehmens mit dem BIP manchen Landes kann genug Programmierer beschäftigen um auf entsprechende Probleme zu reagieren, das passiert allerdings noch nicht mal.  

 *legine wrote:*   

> Was Fehler angeht kann bestimmt der WuFTPD mit dem IE mithalten  Aber ist das so Kriegsentscheident? - Wieviele Fehler eine Software hat?

 

Auf der offiziellen Seite von WU-FTP kann man nachschauen wann welche Announcments veröffentlicht wurden, die letzte bekannte Sicherheitslücke wird mit Version 2.6.2 vom 31.07.2003 angegeben, davor am 30.11.2001. Sicher war Sendmail mal richtig unsicher und WU-FTP auch, aber das hat sich gelegt bzw. kein vernünftiger Mensch benutzt mehr einen WU-FTP, zumindest geh ich davon mal aus, den IE dagegen benutzt so ziemlich jeder der Windows hat. Der IE hatte Anfang des Jahres 36 ungepatchete Sicherheitslücken die wohl als zu trivial von MS eingestuft wurden.  Es geht übrigens hier auch nicht um einen Krieg, dementsprechend würde ich nicht von kriegsentscheiden sprechen - höchstens vom richtig darlegen von Sachverhalten, dass Linux ein Krebsgeschwür ist und Open Source programmieren eben programmieren für Kommunisten ist, muss und sollte richtig gestellt werden - das haben aber noch nicht alle, ganz besonders in Redmond, verstanden.

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähh ja und wenn wir uns schon am Aufregen sind. Ich glaube ihr habt auch nicht immer Lust darauf eine Woche zu Googeln bis ihr versehentlich mal über eine Ausreichend für euer Problem hinreichende Doku gefunden habt, oder?

 

Wenn du 1 Woche brauchst bis du ein passenden Suchbegriff gefunden hast der dir das passende Resultat liefert solltest du dir überlegen andere Quellen zu benutzen (Bibliothek?) oder deine Suchmethoden ändern. Weiterhing gibt es einschlägige Seiten wie tldp.org oder aktuellere die eine Lösung zu vielen Problemen bietet.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: Schade das sich Rootshell meine Posts nicht anschauen wird, ich finde diese Posts immer sehrSahclich. Leider erfülle ich folgende Kriterien nicht:
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mir eigenartigerweise sicher dass Rootshell dein Posting lesen wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich lese auch nicht immer alle RTFM (Ich nehme an das sind die Threats)

 

Mit RTFM meint jemand sicherlich "Read the Fucking Manual" und ein "Threat" ist eine Bedrohung (ohne dich jetzt auf die Schippe nehmen zu wollen, entbehrt es nicht einer gewissen Ironie), du meinst sicher Thread.

 *Quote:*   

> Dokus: Schon gar nich wenn ich echt ein Problem habe, und das Doku mir erst erzählen will was ich schon längst weiß (keine Geduld)

 

Spätestens jetzt sollte ich mir eigentlich denken dass du versuchst zu provozieren oder ähnliches und die Backspace Taste drücken um dir nicht auf den Leim zu gehen. Trotzdem die Antwort zu später Stunde.

Gruß.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was Fehler angeht kann bestimmt der WuFTPD mit dem IE mithalten 
> 
> 

 

Das kann gut sein. Immerhin hast du unter Linux die Freiheit etwas anderes zu wählen, das dasselbe tut. Du hast die Wahl und diese Freiheit hast du nunmal nicht unter Windows, weil M$ dir vorschreibt, was du benutzen sollst.

----------

## Lenz

Genau das ist der Punkt. Selbst wenn man den IE auf "Software" herauslöscht, werden nur die Desktop-Icons und Menüeinträge gelöscht. Der IE wird einem somit aufgebrummt; auch wenn es sicherlich sinnvoll wäre ihn ganz zu deinstallieren (auch wenn man ihn nicht benutzt).

----------

## Decker

Den IE ganz deinstallieren? Ohje..! Schonmal erlebt, wie sich Windows  verhält, wenn der IE überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert? Das Ding ist dermaßen mit dem Betriebssystem (auch unnötig-künstlich) vezahnt, dass an vernünftiges Arbeiten nicht zu denken ist.

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke ein wesentlich beachtlichere Leistung ist die der Menschen die Open Source Software in ihrer Freizeit programmieren und dafür Verantwortung übernehmen. Die Leistung eines Unternehmens mit dem BIP manchen Landes kann genug Programmierer beschäftigen um auf entsprechende Probleme zu reagieren, das passiert allerdings noch nicht mal. 
> 
> 

 

Du hast recht. Klar ist es sehr beachtenswert das ein "Freizeit Produkt" so ein erfolg hat. Und sich so toll benutzen lässt. Und wenn die Comunity  auch in Zukunft besteht ist das der Beweis das die die sagen Geld ist alles wohl doch etwas falsch liegen.

Aber aus einer Technichen Sichtfeld ist das "vollautomatische" Windows dem anderen BS doch noch was den Automatismus angeht vorraus. (Natürlich nicht perfekt, natürlich mit nervenden Nebeneffekten, aber es funktioniert in einen Großteil der standartsituatrionen)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf der offiziellen Seite von WU-FTP kann man nachschauen wann welche Announcments veröffentlicht wurden, die letzte bekannte Sicherheitslücke wird mit Version 2.6.2 vom 31.07.2003 angegeben, davor am 30.11.2001. Sicher war Sendmail mal richtig unsicher und WU-FTP auch, aber das hat sich gelegt bzw. kein vernünftiger Mensch benutzt mehr einen WU-FTP, zumindest geh ich davon mal aus, den IE dagegen benutzt so ziemlich jeder der Windows hat.
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ob da alle Fehler gefunden worden sind. Außerdem wenn kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr in dem Projekt sitzt dann taucht die Frage auf wer den noch das Projekt begleitet und die Fehler sucht die das Programm hat?

Beim IE das der 36 Fehler hat...

Na mein Gott, davon wird die Welt nicht untergehen. Und das meine ich auch mit "Kriegsentscheident" (Man hätte es auch als ultimatives Argument benennen können.)

 *Quote:*   

> Es geht übrigens hier auch nicht um einen Krieg, dementsprechend würde ich nicht von kriegsentscheiden sprechen - höchstens vom richtig darlegen von Sachverhalten, dass Linux ein Krebsgeschwür ist und Open Source programmieren eben programmieren für Kommunisten ist, muss und sollte richtig gestellt werden - das haben aber noch nicht alle, ganz besonders in Redmond, verstanden. 
> 
> 

 

Seit wann muss eine gigantische Marketingabteilung verstehen was technich besser wäre?  :Smile:   Seit wann tut eine Marketing abteilung das? - Das würde nur unnötig Geld verschlingen. Wenns auch so geht? Warum nicht, ist ja nicht deren Schuld das es keinen Interessenten für ordentliche Infos gibt. Wobei man hier anmerken sollte das seit Linux allgemein einsetzbar ist, und ein gewisses mass an Benutzerfreundlichkeit erworben hat, Windows auch sehr viel an Sicherheits denken hinzugewonnen hat (Vergleiche erst einmal Win 95 mit XPbevor man sich daran macht mich auszulachen  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es geht übrigens hier auch nicht um einen Krieg, dementsprechend würde ich nicht von kriegsentscheiden sprechen - höchstens vom richtig darlegen von Sachverhalten, dass Linux ein Krebsgeschwür ist und Open Source programmieren eben programmieren für Kommunisten ist, muss und sollte richtig gestellt werden - das haben aber noch nicht alle, ganz besonders in Redmond, verstanden. 
> 
> 

 

Das tue ich ja. Ich durchsuche immer dieses Forum...

Und lese die Dokus die mir hier empfohlen werden!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und ein "Threat" ist eine Bedrohung (ohne dich jetzt auf die Schippe nehmen zu wollen, entbehrt es nicht einer gewissen Ironie), du meinst sicher Thread. 
> 
> 

 

Ja, hmm, war wohl etwas spät, sorry. Klar meine ich Thread, aber irgendwie ein klasse unbeabsichtigtes Wortspiel meinerseits finde ich. (Sicher wegen rootshell?   :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spätestens jetzt sollte ich mir eigentlich denken dass du versuchst zu provozieren oder ähnliches und die Backspace Taste drücken um dir nicht auf den Leim zu gehen. Trotzdem die Antwort zu später Stunde. 
> 
> 

 

Nun irgendjemand muss doch auch mal versuchen auf die andere Seite zu schauen. Außerdem sollte man das ganze nicht zu verbissen sehen. Das will ich hauptsächlich verhindern. Denn der nächste Hipe kommt bestimmt!

Allerdings sind die Dokus echt schlimm. Zumindest die How tos von den Lionuxdoc leuten etc. pp. Da steht zwar was man tun soll. Aber manchmal nicht warum oder wiso. Auch was da passiert wird nicht kurz angerissen, sondern lapidar auf andere Quellen verwiesen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann gut sein. Immerhin hast du unter Linux die Freiheit etwas anderes zu wählen, das dasselbe tut. Du hast die Wahl und diese Freiheit hast du nunmal nicht unter Windows, weil M$ dir vorschreibt, was du benutzen sollst.
> 
> 

 

Die wahl hat man häufig auch unter Windows...

Und manchmal habe ich keine Wahl. (z.B. Mein Cc2 Programm. Unter Linux oder Windows gibt es nichts annähernd vergleichbares was diese, zugegebene kleine, Niche ausfüllt.)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Den IE ganz deinstallieren? Ohje..! Schonmal erlebt, wie sich Windows verhält, wenn der IE überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert? Das Ding ist dermaßen mit dem Betriebssystem (auch unnötig-künstlich) vezahnt, dass an vernünftiges Arbeiten nicht zu denken ist.
> 
> 

 

Genauso wie Gnome nautilus. Ich wollte nur den nautilus haben, bekommen habe ich den Gesamten Desktop!? - Da beschwert sich keiner.

Und zu beachten ist:

Die meisten leute haben kein Gespür für sicherheit warum auch. Was will ein einberecher auf meiner Windows kiste Machen Solitär spielen? Mich ärgern und den Rechner abstürzen lassen (ein Feature was Windows kostenlos mitliefert)? Meine Laborberichte Klauen? - Da ist es einfacher er fragt. Das ist weniger aufwand und er hat mehr davon. Bei Firmen sieht es anders aus... Aber die können sich ja auch was anderes Leisten (wie etwa Solaris, etc.)

So das ganze ist glaube ich etwas am Thema vorbei, aber musste mal gesagt werden!

Nochmals danke für dieses Forum, und für die tolle mitarbeit in diesen.

----------

## Lenz

Was hast du für ein Problem mit den Dokus? Kauft man sich beispielsweise ne SuSE sind zwei dicke Handbücher dabei, und zumindest das Administrationshandbuch ist ganz brauchbar. Bei Windows bekommt man sowas nicht mitgeliefert, obwohl es wohl die Mehrheit der Leute doch bräuchten, wie man an den Leuten sieht, die nicht mal ein paar Dateien kopieren können (kenne solche Leute).

Nicht zu verachten ist doch auch das Gentoo-Installationshandbuch. Das ist eines der tollsten Handbücher die ich je gelesen habe.

----------

## legine

Das Gentoo handbuch ist die Ausnahme zur Regel.

Aber den von dir Genanten Handbüchern ist gemein das sie standartisierte (Installations sachen kümmern). Das Howto für die Nvidia Karte funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Und die anleitung von Nvidia selbst fand ich auch nur solange hilfreich solange das Programm das tat was es trun sollte  :Smile:  Was es bei mir natürlich am anfang bnicht getan hat.

Bei Windows, brauch man das Handbuch nur bedingt, genausowenig wie ich für die bedienung von Kde ein Handbuch benötihge.

Die Personen die du ansprichst gibt es denen ist aber mehr ein guter Freund der sich damit auskennt oder ein tolles Forum das sie betreten können geholfen, als zweihundert Seiten sinnlos und meist auch ohne verständnis zu lesen und dann immer noch nicht zu verstehen worums eigentlich geht. Und deshalb schreibe ich mir hier die Finger wund. Helft allen die es nicht wissen und sie werden den nächsten helfen...

----------

## ruth

hallo und guten abend...  :Wink: 

nun denn... *grins*

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl ich sagen muss das mir in letzter Zeit aufällt wie toll Windows ist.
> 
> 

 

na dann go for it...  :Wink: 

noch ist es ja nicht so, dass ein neuer rechner mit einem vorinstalliertem linux daherkommt...

auch ist es nicht so, dass jeder linux nutzen muss... ist irrelevant...

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Dokumentation von Linux ist be... sehr bescheiden.
> 
> 

 

http://www.tldp.org/

http://www.selflinux.org/portal/

http://www.amath.washington.edu/~lf/tutorials/

http://www.google.com

man [command]

less /usr/share/doc/[whatever]

...

was ist daran schlecht / ungenügend???   :Shocked: 

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und laut einer Studie schafft es Windows im Schnitt innerhalb von 25 Tagen auf jeden bekannten Bug einen Patch zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> 

 

tolle studie - wer die wohl bezahlt hat?

ach ja:

ich kann mich erinnern, dass microsoft vor einiger zeit grossspurig ein projekt angekündigt hat, wo genau der zeitpunkt der fehlerfeststellung bis patch verfügbar mit linux verglichen werden sollte...

announcment irgendwann bei heise gelesen...

nur:

seitdem habe ich nichts mehr davon gehört...

kann es sein, dass die ergebnisse nicht zu microsofts gunsten ausgefallen sind??? *gg*

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin mir eigenartigerweise sicher dass Rootshell dein Posting lesen wird.
> 
> 

 

da hast du recht...  :Wink: 

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber aus einer Technichen Sichtfeld ist das "vollautomatische" Windows dem anderen BS doch noch was den Automatismus angeht vorraus.
> 
> 

 

aus technischer sicht ist jeder (qualitativ) ungenügend implementierte automatismus schlecht.

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beim IE das der 36 Fehler hat...
> 
> Na mein Gott, davon wird die Welt nicht untergehen. 
> ...

 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48619

plus x weitere...

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows auch sehr viel an Sicherheits denken hinzugewonnen hat
> 
> 

 

siehe diverse ungepatchte und als unkritisch eingestufte bugs...

(welche sehr schnell kritisch werden können, btw...)

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Denn der nächste Hipe kommt bestimmt! 
> 
> 

 

der interessiert mich nur peripher...

ich arbeite mit UN*Xen / linux / *BSD seit meinem 14ten LJ.  (jetzt 28 )

der hype ist mir schnuppe - völlig...

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings sind die Dokus echt schlimm. 
> 
> 

 

völliger widerspruch meinerseits...

da steht _alles_, was es zu wissen gibt drinnen.... aber auch alles...

last bastion of hope (für mich) ist dann der quelltext, hehe...  :Wink: 

btw:

hast du dir mal die doku von windows durchgelesen, wenn du ein problem hattest?

*kotz*

werbeabteilungsniveau pur...

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genauso wie Gnome nautilus. Ich wollte nur den nautilus haben, bekommen habe ich den Gesamten Desktop!? - Da beschwert sich keiner. 
> 
> 

 

nautilus ist integraler bestandteil von GNOME...

dementsprechend baut er auf dem development framework von GNOME auf.

ohne GNOME kein nautilus...

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was will ein einberecher auf meiner Windows kiste Machen Solitär spielen? Mich ärgern und den Rechner abstürzen lassen
> 
> 

 

gäähn...

schon mal was von BOTNETS gehört?

deine kleine windowskiste ist dann sehr schnell teil eines DDOS angriffs...

http://www.heise.de/ct/04/14/048/

zitat:

Offenbar wurde der Angriff mit Hilfe eines Botnets realisiert; tausende mit Trojanischen Pferden infizierter Windows-Rechner schicken dabei die Pakete an die gleiche Zieladresse.

an deinen daten ist keiner interessiert. an deiner rechenleistung und deinem inet zugang schon...

schon mal an spam email gedacht?

was denkst du, wo die herkommen?

naja, das nur als kleiner denkanstoss...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Windows, brauch man das Handbuch nur bedingt, genausowenig wie ich für die bedienung von Kde ein Handbuch benötihge. 

 

nur mal kurz was dazu: wenn mal ein paar der Windows-Anwender und -Admins die Handbücher gelesen hätten, wäre der Blaster-Wurm im Sand vertrocknet. Die Sicherheitslücke war schon Monate vorher bekannt und durch runterladen eines patches zu stopfen.

----------

## jay

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur mal kurz was dazu: wenn mal ein paar der Windows-Anwender und -Admins die Handbücher gelesen hätten, wäre der Blaster-Wurm im Sand vertrocknet. Die Sicherheitslücke war schon Monate vorher bekannt und durch runterladen eines patches zu stopfen.

 

Was hat das jetzt mit dem Handbuch zu tun? Ich glaube kaum, dass in den mit Windows mitgelieferten Handbüchern drinsteht: "Wie installiere ich Patch xy, um meinen Rechner vor Blaster/Lovsan zu schützen?"

----------

## Lenz

Ich kenne genug Leute die schon überfordert sind eine Datei von Diskette in ein Verzeichnis ihrer HDD zu kopieren. Wie sollen solche Leute im Stande sein, Patches zu installieren, wenn es am grundlegensten Grundwissen mangelt?

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaube kaum, dass in den mit Windows mitgelieferten Handbüchern drinsteht...

 

und ich glaube, Windows liefert keine Handbücher mit. Das war auch nicht spezifisch auf ein gebundenes Handbuch bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein. Wenn ein user nicht in der Lage ist, unter Windows ein paar patches einzuspielen, dann sollte er lieber nicht auf linux umsteigen. Und das die meisten Windows-user dazu nicht in der Lage sind, sieht man ja (no flame-just reality  :Wink: )

----------

## wulfkuhn

Windows(98 ) lieferte ein Handbuch mit(ca 1cm dick A5), wenn mans nicht mit dem Rechner bekam. Da stand dann auch tatsächlich drin wie man Dateien kopiert. Und die Knowledgebase, so man sie mal gefunden hat, ist größtenteils mehr als brauchbar und hat den Vorteil, dass man alle Info's auf einer Seite hat und sich nicht erst durchs halbe Internet suchen muss. Vor allem den JS/DOM-bereich hab ich früher ausgiebig genutzt.

Aber ich geh ja auch zu cia.gov wenn ich 'ne Erdkunde-Frage hab.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur mal kurz was dazu: wenn mal ein paar der Windows-Anwender und -Admins die Handbücher gelesen hätten, wäre der Blaster-Wurm im Sand vertrocknet. Die Sicherheitslücke war schon Monate vorher bekannt und durch runterladen eines patches zu stopfen.

 

Ich hege ja den Verdacht dass es doch mehr Leute gibt die ein nicht lizenziertes Windows haben als man denkt und deswegen nicht immer alle Patches einspielen weil es ja dann gesperrt ist und sie es nicht mehr benutzen können, deswegen wird dann von ihrem Rechner mehr Müll und Nazispam verschickt als sie schauen können (sofern sie es mitbekommen). Eins ist wohl sicher, der Amavis auf dem Mailserver hat sich gelohnt  :Sad: 

----------

## MrTom

Wenn ich einen Rechner mit Windows XP sehe, auf dem kein Servicepack 1, aber teilweise andere Patches drauf sind, kenn ich mich aus...

Da braucht man dann nicht mehr zu fragen, wo das Windows her ist!

Anderes Beispiel: Da die Mirrors alle dicht waren, hab ich vor paar Tagen die ISO von Suse 9.1 Personal über emule gezogen. Da stand dann im Kommentar tatsächlich die Frage von jemanden, ob man dafür eine Seriennummer braucht!?!?! Damit sieht man schon, wie es um die Rechtschaffenheit und Aufklärung der Leute gestellt ist! 

So und nicht anders wird auch mit Windows und Office umgegangen. Deshalb wird sich auch Openoffice unter Windows nicht so leicht verbreiten. Den meisten ist es egal ob die eine Raubkopie vom Office auf dem Rechner haben oder eine legale Version von Openoffice. Beides kostet nix und der Nachbar hat ja auch Office (wo auch immer er es her hat)...

Und Handbücher sind weder bei einer gekauften Version dabei, noch bei einer Raubkopie. Und in der ComputerBild und co. sind ja auch immer schöne Anleitungen und Tipps drin... Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da waren bei Windows und Office Handbücher im Unfang einer Bibel dabei. Die hat aber auch nie jemand ernsthaft gelesen!

----------

## nordpolcamper

Hallo allerseits!

Egal, welches Betriebssystem man benutzt, man sollte zumindest die grundlegenden Funktionen kennen und sie auch benutzen können. Wenn man ein Betriebssystem Administrierem/Aufsetzem möchte, dann halte ich ein intensives Auseinandersetzen mit der Materie für obligatorisch, Software sowie Hardware. Ich vergleiche das meist gerne mit Autos. Ich brauche aus gutem Grund einen Führerschein um es benutzen zu dürfen. Ein Auto muss auch regelmäßig die Überprüfung durch den TÜV überstehen und deswegen benötigt man einen Mechaniker, der sein Werk versteht und das Auto Instand hält. Ähnlich, finde ich, ist das auch in der PC-Sparte. Leider suggeriert Microsoft jedem DAU, ein System administrieren zu können.

Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Newbie. Ich benutze GNU/Linux (Gentoo  :Smile:  ) seit ca. 1,5 Jahren und hatte davor nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von diesem Betriebssystem. Ich habe mir damals sämtliche Dokumentationen von Gentoo ausgedruckt, Windows von meinem Rechner verbannt und begonnen das System zu installieren. Ich habe es beim ersten Versuch ohne große Probleme geschafft, ich hatte lediglich ein Problem bezüglich meiner TV-Karte, das ich vorübergehend nicht lösen könnte. In diesem Fall lag jedoch ein Hardwareproblem vor. Deswegen verstehe ich auch die oft dämlichen Fragen mancher Leuter nicht, denn die Dokumentationen, die man im Internet findet, sind mehr als ausführlich. Von dem abgesehen bemerkt man recht bald, dass jedes nur erdenkliche Problem schon von irgendjemandem behandelt wurde. Man muss sich nur überwinden und ein wenig in den Foren suchen. Aber so wie es aussieht, sind sich die meisten zu bequem und erwarten, dass sich andere hinsetzen um für sie eine Lösung zu finden.

Meine Erstinstallation läuft übrigens noch immer ohne Probleme und ich bin wahnsinnig glücklich, dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe, GNU/Linux zu verwenden. Im Endeffekt hat man auch weniger Arbeit, wenn man sich mit dem Betriebssystem auseinandersetzt, egal um welches sich dabei handelt. Man muss halt am Anfang etwas Zeit investieren, was ich aber nicht weiter tragisch finde, denn Denken schadet nie! Ausserdem bekommt man die Zeit wieder zurück, weil mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit alles so funktionieren wird, wie man es sich vorstellt und man keine bösen Überaschungen erleben wird.

Grüße

Bernhard

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hege ja den Verdacht dass es doch mehr Leute gibt die ein nicht lizenziertes Windows haben als man denkt und deswegen nicht immer alle Patches einspielen weil es ja dann gesperrt ist und sie es nicht mehr benutzen können

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich einen Rechner mit Windows XP sehe, auf dem kein Servicepack 1, aber teilweise andere Patches drauf sind, kenn ich mich aus...
> 
> Da braucht man dann nicht mehr zu fragen, wo das Windows her ist! 

 

das triftet zwar jetzt vom OT ins noch-mehr-OT ab, aber trotzdem:

man kann problemlos alle Patches aufspielen, egal ob die Version original ist oder nicht. Die anfänglichen LOCK-Probleme wurden schnell gelöst  :Wink: 

Das Problem ist doch, das die meisten Leute prinzipiell keine patches aufspielen, entweder weil sie nicht wissen wie oder was ein patch ist, oder weil sie denken: ach, was soll so´n hacker schon auf meinem rechner...das von diesen Rechnern die meisten Attacken, Viren, Spams etc. ausgehen, wissen doch die wenigsten.

Und das ist imho das Problem mit MS: entweder sie klären ihre user auf, oder sie sorgen von vornerein für mehr Sicherheit.

Natürlich hat windows Sicherheitslücken; linux ja auch. Der Unterschied ist doch:

die meisten linux-user wissen einigermaßen, was sie tun (schon allein weil z.b. ein mailserver nicht mit zwei doppelklicks installiert werden kann, sondern einiges an konfiguration braucht - und das ist auch gut so).

Viele win-user klicken doch überall drauf bevor sie nachgedacht haben.

----------

## MrTom

Das man die Patches und Servicepacks einspielen kann ist mir auch klar, aber halt den "normalen" Usern nicht. Selbst wenn man eine legale Version hat, muss man zumindest auf die Idee kommen im Tray das Update-Icons zu finden, um dort nochmals 2x OK zu klicken damit die Updates auch installiert werden. Bei Windows wird alles automatisch gemacht... Aber Updates nicht!...

Warum wird nicht einfach bei der Installation eine Seite angezeigt, wo alles schon aktivert ist und man mit OK diese Einstellung bestätigt. Ab dann werden alle Updates ohne weitere Frage eingespielt. Beim nächsten Reboot sind die dann aktiv. Damit hätte man sehr viel weniger Ärger. Aber nein, MS ist es wichtiger das die Firewall ab SP2 sogar für die internen NICs aktiviert sind, um noch mehr Probleme zu machen!

Denke, dieses Problem gibt es bei Linux nicht so, weil die Leute die Linux installieren, dies aus einem gewissen Grund tun. Deshalb achten diese Leute unter Linux auch mehr auf Sicherheit... Das ist kein "Feature" von Linux, sondern von den Usern!

----------

## Decker

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Das ist kein "Feature" von Linux, sondern von den Usern!

 

Diese Aussage  kann man durchaus gleichstellen mit:

 *Quote:*   

> UNIX ist ein benutzerfreundliches System. Es ist nur manchmal etwas eigen in der Auswahl seiner Freunde. 

 

Man kann nämlich mit beiden Systemen genauso sicher bzw. unsicher unterwegs sein.

----------

## Ezekeel

So dann will ich als ziemlicher Newbie auch mal mein Statement zu dem Thread hier abgeben. Vorneweg - ich habe Seite 1 gelesen und 5 überflogen, der Rest des Threads ist mir daher relativ unbekannt, aber den Verlauf kann man sich ja in etwa denken wenn man etwas mitdenkt. 

Ich gehöre auf jeden Fall auch zu denen die sich vom Linux Hype haben mitreißen lassen. Es stellt sich nur die Frage warum - war zuerst der Hype da, oder entstand der Hype dadurch, dass immer mehr User auf Linux umgestiegen sind? Ich denke letzteres ist der Fall, da ich mich schon seit 3 Jahren mit Linux nebensächlich beschäftige es aber erst jetzt vor allem mit Gentoo Linux zu einem Betriebssystem geworden ist, das sich auch für den alltäglichen Gebrauch eignet. Daher meine Mutmaßung, es sind nicht so viele Nutzer zu Linux gewechselt weil es eben gerade Trend ist, sondern weil große Fortschritte vor allem was Grafik und Sound anbelangt gemacht wurden. Was sicher auch dazu beigetragen hat, dass viele gewechselt haben ist, dass die Tauschbörsen immer gefährlicher werden und viele es sich einfach nicht mehr Trauen die Software aus dem Netz zu ziehen weswegen sie dann lieber in den sauren Apfel beissen und sich ein freies Betriebssystem mit freier Software installieren. 

Meine persönlichen Gründe wieso ich nun seit 2 Monaten zu 98% Linux (Dualbootsystem) betreibe sind relativ einfach. 

1. Linux eignet sich mit ein paar wenigen aber z.T. schweren einbussen (meine geliebten Spiele, ex pr0 Gamer) nun für den täglichen Gebrauch. Die Word Vorlagen klappen zwar immer noch nicht unter oO und der Sound hat am Anfang auch nicht gleich funktioniert, aber nach und nach taucht man in eine äußerst funktionelle und schöne Welt ein die wirklich spaß macht und einen nicht mehr loslässt. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Windows - je weiter man in Windows einsteigt desto mehr frust empfindet man.

2. Gentoo Linux ist wirklich ein Traum was geschwindigkeit angeht. Sowas habe ich nicht einmal bei einem frisch gebauten Windows erlebt. Man startet, logged sich ein und alles startet relativ schnell, auf jeden Fall schneller wie unter Windows. Es gibt nicht mehr andauernd dieses Festplattenrattern im Hintergrund und wenn doch dann findet sich leicht der Prozess der abgeschossen werden muss. Es ist einfach herrlich - seit Gentoo Linux habe ich die liebe zu meinem PC vollkommen neu entdeckt. Unter Windows haben mich eben vor allem die andauernden Hintergrundprozesse aufgeregt die das System nicht immer nur langsamer vor allem auch anfälliger gemacht haben. Momentan ist es bei meinem Windows XP so, dass wenn ich mich zu schnell einlogge mein Virenscanner nicht mehr hochfährt?!   :Confused:  Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass dieses Windows XP das Windows ist das ich bisher am längsten auf der Platte hatte, Toi Toi Toi - sicher 2 Jahre, man merkt es ihm aber auch deutlich an. Zahlreiche Bugs und eine Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, dass ein 486er mit Windows 3.11 es längst überholt hätte. Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob Linux wirklich auch so schnell bleibt wie es momentan ist, oder ob sich mit der Zeit auch Systemleichen ansammeln die dann irgendwann den PC zum erliegen bringen... relativ viel "Müll" sammelt sich ja schon an den ich aber als anfänger und vor allem mit einer 120gig Platte nicht so richtig löschen möchte.

3. Linux ist vollkommen Transparent. Es ist einfach toll wenn man hinter die Kulissen blicken kann auch wenn man nicht unbedingt immer alles versteht. Vor allem ist es wirklich toll was man einfach alles verändern kann - im Vergleich dazu die *.ini Dateien und die registry ist wirklich lächerlich! 

4.Windows ist absoluter Müll. Auch wenn das hier schon des öfteren dementiert wurde und ich auch kein Programmierer bin so kann ich mit guten Recht behaupten, dass es so ist. Schließlich benutze ich Windows schon seit Kindesbeinen an und denke auch genügend Erfahrung gemacht zu haben um das beurteilen zu können. 

Es wurde ja oft vermutet, dass Microsoft seine Programme aufblustert um die Hardware Industrie zu unterstützen. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das stimmt, aber zumindest erscheint es mir recht merkwürdig wieso die Windowse immer höhere Anforderungen stellen und man immer schnellere Prozessoren braucht für die gleiche funktionalität wie früher. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Linux lässt sich der ganze scheiss nicht einfach abstellen sonden wird vorausgesetzt um Windows zu betreiben.  

Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang mal BeOS auf dem Rechner was doch bewiesen hat, dass man schmale Software mit viel Gimmicks, einer hohen Funktionalität mit niedrigen Hardwareanforderungen schreiben kann. Auch QNX ist dafür ein gutes beispiel... Linux braucht zwar auch relativ hohe Anforderungen mit KDE was Windows gleicht, aber zumindest lässt es sich so abspecken, dass es auch auf einem langsamen Rechner flott läuft.

Was wie schon angesprochen auf jeden Fall Müll bei Windows ist ist, dass jedes Windows das ich bisher hatte mit der Zeit langsamer läuft. Egal wieviele Tote verzeichnisse, Registryeinträge und was weiss ich noch nicht was löscht, weil der Deinstaller einfach nicht sauber deinstalliert Windows wird immer langsamer, mit jedem Klick den man macht und jedem Programm das man installiert. Es ist immer eine Freude mit einem Frisch installierten Windows zu arbeiten, und man merkt nicht, dass es immer langsamer wird, da dieser Prozess schleichend voran geht, aber es ist so. Mich trifft immer wieder der Schlag wenn ich bei einem Freund oder Bekannten ein neues Windows draufspiele und dann wieder an meinen PC zurückkehre. 

Zu guterletzt, Windows hat einfach zu viele Hintergrundprozesse bei denen man nicht durchblickt und die einen ausspionieren was schon oft genug bewiesen wurde. 

5. Ich spare mir das Defragmentieren!!!  :Wink: 

6. Und zu guter letzt - die Community um Linux und im besonderen wieder Gentoo ist ein Traum!!! Man findet überall Hilfe, Postings und Manuals die einem weiterhelfen. Ich bin da nicht der Ansicht, dass es alles zu unüberschaubar sei - wenn man sich einmal reingelesen hat dann sind sie wirklich eine extrem große hilfe. 

Daher noch ein ganz großes Lob und Dankeschön an alle jene die im Forum posten und die das ganze erst hier möglich machen. Auch an alle die immer fleißig Programmieren und ein System schaffen das einem die Freude am PC zurückbringt!!!!

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob jemand das alles gelesen hat, aber ich dachte ich sollte auch mal was dazu sagen, da sich erst kürzlich jemand hier beschwert hat, dass sich nie jemand bedankt - was ich immer tue, da ich wirklich froh bin!!! Und wie man an meinen Postings lesen kann bin ich meistens der der liest, liest, liest und dann erst fragt!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

